# All my receivers are excruciatingly slow.



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I've got 2 HR20s, an HR21 and an HR22. In the last week they are all taking 5 to 10 seconds to change channels. Could there be something going on with the switch causing them to need extra time to sort out channel location?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a HR24-100 that's been horribly slow on the 1st channel change after turning it on...after that, it's fine. Do yours stay slow?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Try restarting them through the menus if you have not done so already. 

I restart all 3 of mine virtually every weekend.

There is also a vram flash clear. go to channel 1, wait for channel to tune in, then hit, red, red, blue, blue, yellow, green. You should see a message on the screen that its cleared.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Watching Directv has become a real pain. It takes 3 or 4 attempts just to get the receiver to tune to the correct channel. And, constantly having to clear the Vram and resetting the receiver is not a good solution to the problem. Anyone know what is really causing these issues?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

My App has been "loading", with a 301, for the past 3 weeks. Have did the menu reset several times, plus restarting the modem a couple of times. Anyone know whats going on with this, or what I am doing wrong to fix it (HR24-500 & HR22-200 with MRV)??


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

usnret said:


> My App has been "loading", with a 301, for the past 3 weeks. Have did the menu reset several times, plus restarting the modem a couple of times. Anyone know whats going on with this, or what I am doing wrong to fix it (HR24-500 & HR22-200 with MRV)??


 When you run a system test on your receiver do all systems pass?


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

All of D* unites are slow and a pain in the ass. They would rather add items like the info bar garbage, wich also made them slower, that get some good programers and make them run at a good speed.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Clemsole said:


> All of D* unites are slow and a pain in the ass. They would rather add items like the info bar garbage, wich also made them slower, that get some good programers and make them run at a good speed.


I gotta disagree with you a bit. My HR21-100 is very slow...painfully so at times, but my HR24, H24, and H25 are blindingly fast. I think that saying they're all slow is a unfair as these three are anything but.

With that said, my HR21-100 and HR23 are very slow. I didn't think the HR21 was that slow until I started using the HR24/H24 for everyday viewing. I now find it very difficult to operate the HR21 because I'm so used to the responsiveness of the faster receivers.

Who knows, maybe they're working on speeding them up? :grin:

Mike


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jal said:


> Watching Directv has become a real pain. It takes 3 or 4 attempts just to get the receiver to tune to the correct channel. And, constantly having to clear the Vram and resetting the receiver is not a good solution to the problem. Anyone know what is really causing these issues?


Do you use the DirecTV remote?

I think a lot of us can't wait until October and the new speedy GUI.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jal said:


> Watching Directv has become a real pain. It takes 3 or 4 attempts just to get the receiver to tune to the correct channel. And, constantly having to clear the Vram and resetting the receiver is not a good solution to the problem. Anyone know what is really causing these issues?


Does the problem persist when you change channels manually or just when using the remote? If it's just when using the remote check to see if the batteries need replacing. Also, clean the lense on the remote sensor on your receiver and the lense on the remote. If problem persists your receiver's remote sensor may be failing.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Do you use the DirecTV remote?
> 
> I think a lot of us can't wait until October and the new speedy GUI.


Be care full what you wish for 

Rephrase to "hoping for the best" :lol:

Gee, every 3 month's a new software download is sent out and the site lights up with the "newest Download ate my D* box and now my cat is sterile" :lol:

Please Help :hurah:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Do you use the DirecTV remote?
> 
> I think a lot of us can't wait until October and the new speedy GUI.





WestDC said:


> Be care full what you wish for
> 
> Rephrase to "hoping for the best" :lol:
> 
> ...


The CEO has publicly said that the new user inferface is MUCH faster. Folks that have had a chance to actually see the new UI also have said that it's much faster. Here's hoping that what they're seeing actually translates to a faster UI once it does roll out in October.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

RAD said:


> The CEO has publicly said that the new user inferface is MUCH faster. Folks that have had a chance to actually see the new UI also have said that it's much faster. Here's hoping that what they're seeing actually translates to a faster UI once it does roll out in October.


Yeah! and no other CEO has ever over stated a Fact looking for more investment money $$ :lol:

MY COMMENT was be care full what you wish for you just may get it.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

But, how will a faster user interface affect channel changing?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, all systems do pass.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Jon J said:


> But, how will a faster user interface affect channel changing?


Channel changing can be a multitude of factors such as resolution changes or the remote. I never quite understood why my Harmony was faster entering numbers than the DirecTV remote until I saw how to disable the code being sent.

But I think the GUI will improve speed overall and ease a lot of the issues.


----------



## whatliesbeyond (Mar 14, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> I have a HR24-100 that's been horribly slow on the 1st channel change after turning it on...after that, it's fine. Do yours stay slow?


Something is definitely up here, since a number of people all around the country are experiencing this odd behavior on 1st channel change of the day. I think it might have to do with how satellite feeds are used by Directv during perceived "down" times (for the first time ever, my strength readings are now different on the two tuners for 103 at the time the problem arises, even though the cables, etc., are fine, and signal strength is good for 99, 110, 119).

Could this have something to do with the POV push, since the receiver might not want to interrupt a movie being pushed to the receiver until it reaches a certain point, or has otherwise completed some housecleaning on the hard drive so it can resume the download later?

I'm assuming the software tells the receiver it's okay to download, etc., when a number of hours have passed since the receiver last received input from the customer (i.e., overnight). But after the customer starts using the receiver again to change channels, etc., the receiver "lets go" of the 2nd sat feed (thereby speeding up channel changes) until the process starts all over that night.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

RAD said:


> The CEO has publicly said that the new user inferface is MUCH faster. Folks that have had a chance to actually see the new UI also have said that it's much faster. Here's hoping that what they're seeing actually translates to a faster UI once it does roll out in October.


The speedup I'd like to see is in the date the new GUI is implemented.
If it's working fast for the CEO right now why should we have to wait four months to see it ourselves?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"billsharpe" said:


> The speedup I'd like to see is in the date the new GUI is implemented.
> If it's working fast for the CEO right now why should we have to wait four months to see it ourselves?


Guess they're still testing it.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I am seeing a tremendous slow down on 3 HR 20-700 boxes. I can literally wait up to 30 seconds for the process of typing in a number, waiting for the box to respond and actually viewing the channel. This is particualarly bad late at night. Haven't seen much of a problem on my HR24-500.


----------



## INfield420 (Mar 11, 2009)

I had the same problem out of my HR20-700 around 9:00am central time for 15 min. Or so and then it went back to normal.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I use the Directv remote in RF mode. Batteries are new. I have numerous HD-DVRs All Hr20s-Hr21s. All exhibit the same problem. Sometimes they operate fine, many times they do not.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jal said:


> I use the Directv remote in RF mode. Batteries are new. I have numerous HD-DVRs All Hr20s-Hr21s. All exhibit the same problem. Sometimes they operate fine, many times they do not.


That has been typical of my experience, as well. The sluggishness comes and goes and has for well over a year. Nothing "cures" it. Restarting can help, but it is not a long term cure. (as will clearing the cache as in an earlier post)


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

I wonder if this could be why I'm seeing a message saying my receiver hasn't downloaded guide data in an hour, call cust. service.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Ever since the last national release, my HR22 will not respond to ANY controls for the last 10 minutes of a recorded show every 4 or 5 shows I watch. Once it gets to the end of the show, all the queued up remote controls act at once and it works OK for 4 or 5 more episodes before doing it again.

Also, my H21 constantly claims it's losing connection (MRV) with the DVR now--never seen that before the last update either.

UPDATE: I use a Harmony remote in IR mode... a full 10 minutes later those commands run so they aren't "lost", and it's not the remotes fault. It also is NOT in RF mode since that's not compatible with the Harmony 890 (which is how I do my RF--it translates it to IR in the equip. closet)


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

babzog said:


> I wonder if this could be why I'm seeing a message saying my receiver hasn't downloaded guide data in an hour, call cust. service.


I don't think so. The problem being discussed is the slowness of the boxes to respond to user input, or general sluggishness of the GUI. I don't see anything in the problem(s) being discussed that would generalize to a problem downloading guide data. That problem is usually a satellite line-of-site issue, or improper dish selection in the box setup.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Try restarting them through the menus if you have not done so already.
> 
> I restart all 3 of mine virtually every weekend.
> 
> There is also a vram flash clear. go to channel 1, wait for channel to tune in, then hit, red, red, blue, blue, yellow, green. You should see a message on the screen that its cleared.


Thanks this got my apps back


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Something has changed drastically this past week or so. Both my Hr24's are also slow especially first channel change. My bedroom unit is brand new with no recordings on hard drive and its acting the same.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

camo said:


> Something has changed drastically this past week or so. Both my Hr24's are also slow especially first channel change. My bedroom unit is brand new with no recordings on hard drive and its acting the same.


I agree. I have had the current NR for almost a month with no real complaints. In the last two days something has changed and I have problems like you describe. Sometimes I think more is going on then just issues with the software itself.


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

Since last SW release, things have slowwwwwed ALOT ..!! Channel changes are up 15 seconds response time of remotes ( IR AND RF).


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

I logged in here for the first time in a while to see if anyone else is have problem with painfully slow DVRs. I have had my HRs for 3 years or so and they seemed fine until the last 6 months. Now click wait, click wait, click wait. It did not take long to find this thread.

I am sure it is because all the software upgrades over the years have bloated the operating system. A total rewrite from scratch should fix this problem. I'll try the cache clear thing today.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

Same problem with all 4 of my HR-2X's One my HR10-250 still works as always. It is driving me nuts ! I have been a real DirectV Fan for the last 12 years, but this is causing me to rethink my choice in servive.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

This is also being discussed in this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194196


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

It's amazing that D* has put cr*p like this out for so long. They own the entire chain - hardware, software, data, transmission. No excuse at ALL for bugs or slow boxes.

Either they just don't care or they are incompetent. It's not like Windows where there are thousands of HW / SW combos.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The older Directv DVRs had underpowered CPUs and that is why they are Overworked and Slow.

My HR24-500s are Fast (which is why I paid alot to get them) with a Faster CPU and more RAM thereby they can handle all of the work that is being thrown at them.

Clearing the NVRAM can help somewhat but the main culprit is an insufficient CPU and RAM.

Also, as the DVR fills up over 80% capacity it slows down the responsiveness of the DVR for whatever reason.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

My 24-500 is about as slow as my 22-200 now (both DVR's). The 24 became that way 2-3 weeks ago. Several menu restarts have not helped either. I also lost my "internet connection" for some reason about 2 weeks ago (301 on the app's and unable to load VOD's). The hard drive is about 80% empty. I have also tried all of the suggests on the forum, to no avail. The MRV has been running great for the past year, since installation, then all of the sudden, about 2-3 weeks ago, things started going to poop. I have the PP but am afraid to call as I will risk getting the 24 changed out for something different and loose my recordings. I kept things simple, HR24-500, HR22-200, MRV (ICK) and no HD extention set-up. Been with DTV since 95'. Are they perhaps getting ahead of themselves tech wise? Will just put up with no app's and inability to VOD till hopefully they get things fixed. Don't know what else to do, cause I'm sure as heck not going to Dish or cable.
Whew. Sorry for long "nothing" but I feel a bit better.


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Upgraded to HD last year, and put in all the speed-up tips recommended here. Seemed to be fine at the time..but now, last month or so, is very, very slow (even after RESET)..sometimes takes 10-15 secs when going to Guide, List, or even Prev Chan--just black screen in many cases, no banner. "Attn, Houston, DirecTv has a problem!!"


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

What does clearing the nvram actually do?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

+1

I have an HR24-500 and two HR20-700. Slow channel changes and slow to come out of standby when I hit the power button. All receivers on current standard firmware.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

DVR response is down to a crawl and basic functionality totally unacceptable. It seems unrelated to the software push a month ago. I've talked to several people at work and other family members and they are reporting the same slowdown recently. Whatever Directv is doing over the past week to cause this needs to be stopped ASAP!


----------



## Relativity (May 28, 2011)

Once in a while, I experience the slowness you all describe. If you listen closely , you'll hear the Hard Drive working overtime - as if it is doing some intensive read/writing to the HD. Its just possible the older machines are slowing down and can't handle the multitasking of the UI and the intense disc activity. 

I also had some really flaky internet connectivity (cannot connect, error 22, vod stuck as pending, or 0%) since the latest national release. I also noticed the CinemaPlus On Demand show listings for some shows with multiple episodes of the same name were duplicated over and over to infinity. I think all the resets I did caused the guide downloads to append and get larger and larger, to only make the problems worse.

The only thing that cleared it (working good so far since) was performing a double-reset from the system menu (As recommended by The Merg - the double reset clears all guide data). 

I just wish I found this forum weeks ago.


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Relativity said:


> Once in a while, I experience the slowness you all describe. If you listen closely , you'll hear the Hard Drive working overtime - as if it is doing some intensive read/writing to the HD. Its just possible the older machines are slowing down and can't handle the multitasking of the UI and the intense disc activity.


I wonder if with all the saved program/program deletions/DVR functions in general, etc. over time, if the HD really needs a 'Defrag' to speed up the overall performance?? I imagine it is pretty chopped up, esp if it carries a history ..Then with all the new demands put upon the DVR with HD et al, it really has to labor and eat time to catch up?


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

My HR21-200 exhibits times of slow response and has worsened since the last SW update. One thing I have noticed is that the slowdown is especially noticable between 11:50 PM and midnight EDST nightly.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Does the problem persist when you change channels manually or just when using the remote? If it's just when using the remote check to see if the batteries need replacing. Also, clean the lense on the remote sensor on your receiver and the lense on the remote. If problem persists your receiver's remote sensor may be failing.


That's not the problem he's having.

All of my HR24's have the same problem right now. You chose a channel from the guide, the guide goes away and the channel is black for about 8 seconds. Its a channel changing issue. I reset them, unplugged them. No improvement. Something has changed.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Agree with Skyboss..Something has changed.


----------



## NewView (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm also seeing excruciatingly slow channel changing on my HR21-200. I haven't checked to see if it is the 1st channel symptoms as earlier described, but I will check. The slow channel changing coupled with the already slow HR21-200 remote is REALLY starting to piss me off.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Kevin L said:


> What does clearing the nvram actually do?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


More importantly, how do we do that again?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> More importantly, how do we do that again?


Tune to channel 1 and when it's fully up, enter the sequence red, red, blue, Blue, yellow, green.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Tune to channel 1 and when it's fully up, enter the sequence red, red, blue, Blue, yellow, green.


That helps a bit, but not for long...


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

I have 2 HR22/100's and they are both as slow as molasses running down a rocky road. In the last week or so I started getting the first channel change issue. It takes 20-30 seconds to change. I've been with D* for about ten years and am seriously thinking of changing providers.


----------



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

Our HR21 has been slow changing channels sometimes but my HR20 hasn't been. Of course both are pretty slow overall.

I really don't understand why they are slow. It isn't a money issue since you can get a quad core CPU for less than $100 and probably much less in volume. Considering that these receivers are supposedly $500 or $600, if you buy them out right, they must have some pretty kick ass hardware in them.

I guess we just don't realize how hard they have to work at putting up the low resolution menus and compression laden 1080i images.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

My HR20-100 is also affected. When you change channels there's a grey screen for a good 2 seconds before the channel tunes in. There is also a noticible lag when scrolling through the guide. I know it's not the harmony remote as all of the other components are just as responsive as before.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"keithw1975" said:


> Our HR21 has been slow changing channels sometimes but my HR20 hasn't been. Of course both are pretty slow overall.
> 
> I really don't understand why they are slow. It isn't a money issue since you can get a quad core CPU for less than $100 and probably much less in volume. Considering that these receivers are supposedly $500 or $600, if you buy them out right, they must have some pretty kick ass hardware in them.
> 
> I guess we just don't realize how hard they have to work at putting up the low resolution menus and compression laden 1080i images.


A HD-DVR is about $450 now if bought outright. However, that cost is not just parts. That is also taking into account all the research and development plus the on-going support required for the receivers.

- Merg


----------



## Jimmmmbo! (May 30, 2007)

Ditto the slow channel-change / Guide on my HR20-700 a-natural.

You know, I just had a reset occur on my hacked HR10-250 (that gets reset twice a week automatically) during the middle of the day today. In the past, this has often happened due to something unexpected or new in the stream, either for the channel currently tuned or for the guide data.

I wonder if DirecTV has recently made any changes to their streams. I also did not experience this sluggishness with the initial NR download (I had the CE before that and it never had any of these problems.) Only been the last week or so.


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

Same here...been noticing it for a little over a week now and after the last firmware update for both our HR24 and HR20


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR22-100 worked fine until shortly after receiving the 0x4a6 software. I am not saying 0x4a6 is responsible but the following problems started after the upgrade. Loss of the Active Channel, loss of the Customer Information Channel, loss of TV Apps. I called DirecTV and spoke with a technician. He gave me a series of codes to use with the remote to restore the Active Channel and the Customer Information Channel. TV Apps was restored by DirecTV downloading a fix to my receiver. Then the other problems started. Slower then normal channel change, slower then normal menu scrolling, black screen appearing after entering commands with remote, buttons on receiver not responding. I called DirecTV again. They sent out a replacement receiver (HR22-100). I went through the hassle of activating the replacement receiver and setting it up. 0x4a6 was downloaded within two hours of activating replacement receiver making it's software current. Replacement receiver worked great for two days. Then the slower then normal channel change returned and occasionally there are delays with menu scrolling. I tried two resets within thirty minutes but problem persists.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

I was wondering what was going on. The Past 10-14 days my HR21-700 has be AWFUL when changing channels it might take up to 30 sec to 1 min. to change at times. My Hr20-100 doesn't seem to be effective but it has always been slower than the HR21 until NOW!!!


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

RonH said:


> I was wondering what was going on. The Past 10-14 days my HR21-700 has be AWFUL when changing channels it might take up to 30 sec to 1 min. to change at times. My Hr20-100 doesn't seem to be effective but it has always been slower than the HR21 until NOW!!!


Same problem with HR21-700 - just recently, not immediately after the last update.

jdg


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

Nothing will change until they decide to hire people who know what they are doing. Faster hardware will help a little, but not enough to cover up terribly designed, inefficient code. And it keeps getting worse.

There is nothing wrong with the hardware in the HR series. Competitors with similar hardware don't have these problems. Sluggish channel changes and guide scrolling are one thing, but to delay for several seconds (or ignore entirely) user input is ridiculous. Add to that persistent bugs and a cartoonish, annoying user interface. I would be humiliated to deliver such a product to a customer, let alone millions of them.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

Halo said:


> Nothing will change until they decide to hire people who know what they are doing. Faster hardware will help a little, but not enough to cover up terribly designed, inefficient code. And it keeps getting worse.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the hardware in the HR series. Competitors with similar hardware don't have these problems. Sluggish channel changes and guide scrolling are one thing, but to delay for several seconds (or ignore entirely) user input is ridiculous. Add to that persistent bugs and a cartoonish, annoying user interface. I would be humiliated to deliver such a product to a customer, let alone millions of them.


Well said. More bloatware and inefficient code are just making things worse. The underpowered HR20, HR21, HR22 and HR23 are getting squeezed. There's absolutely no excuse for loss of basic functionality.


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm also experiencing the slow channel change when I first turn on the receiver. The screen stays gray for 10 seconds and then changes.


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Halo said:


> Nothing will change until they decide to hire people who know what they are doing. Faster hardware will help a little, but not enough to cover up terribly designed, inefficient code. And it keeps getting worse.
> Add to that persistent bugs and a cartoonish, annoying user interface. I would be humiliated to deliver such a product to a customer, let alone millions of them.


"We dont need no stinkin S/W update,"...... just a simple name change shud do the trick...*"DUH*recTv"..:lol:


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

My receivers, too, are extremely slow. Just wondering if our Super Moderators are passing this information to Directv? This situation is going on much too long.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe a mod should merge threads on this problem. For example see this one:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194196&goto=newpost


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

My HR20-700 & HR21-700 are now both as slow as:
A. Molasses in January
B. Dial up internet
C. Getting my first girlfriend to agree to sex
D. Getting my wife to agree to sex
E. S*#t!
F. All of the above


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

jamwadmag said:


> "We dont need no stinkin S/W update,"...... just a simple name change shud do the trick...*"DUH*recTv"..:lol:





jdh8668 said:


> My HR20-700 & HR21-700 are now both as slow as:
> A. Molasses in January
> B. Dial up internet
> C. Getting my first girlfriend to agree to sex
> ...


Maybe a mo betta name change would be: *"DuhWreckTV".*..??

They dun wrecked our TV's (via a poor S/W update)!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jamwadmag said:


> Maybe a mo betta name change would be: *"DuhWreckTV".*..??
> 
> They dun wrecked our TV's (via a poor S/W update)!!!


Dude. We get it. You're receivers are slow. I'm sure DirecTV knows about that and is probably working on it. The new HD GUI is also supposed to rectify that issue as well when it is released.

- Merg


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

The Merg said:


> Dude. We get it. You're receivers are slow. I'm sure DirecTV knows about that and is probably working on it. The new HD GUI is also supposed to rectify that issue as well when it is released.
> 
> - Merg


Nice to get some feedback that many of us have been seeking....

just trying to 'fill in' the dead times between the black screen coming and goings....


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

The Merg said:


> Dude. We get it. You're [sic] receivers are slow. I'm sure DirecTV knows about that and is probably working on it.


I know of some beachfront property in Arizona that should interest you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Dude. We get it. You're receivers are slow. I'm sure DirecTV knows about that and is probably working on it. The new HD GUI is also supposed to rectify that issue as well when it is released.
> 
> - Merg


Haven't you learned to just let these threads run their course?
I checked my receivers this morning and with them having the slowest settings [native on and all resolutions selected] each took no more than 5 sec for channel changes [normal] and paging through the guide was fast/quick on my HR24 & H25, but paused a few times on my HR20, which has also been "normal".
I've never figured out why some have longer times.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Who knows? Four and five years ago when the *****ing was about blank recordings and the old "instant keep-or-delete bug", every time someone claimed they WEREN'T having problems, we were labeled "fanboys", "apologists," and sometimes even simply called liars. Now that the problems are complaints about Guide scrolling and channel change speeds, what do they call us who don't have these problems? Beats me. None of my 7 receivers are having issues like that (and these 7 include an HR22, R22, HR20 and an HR21.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Haven't you learned to just let these threads run their course?
> I checked my receivers this morning and with them having the slowest settings [native on and all resolutions selected] each took no more than 5 sec for channel changes [normal] and paging through the guide was fast/quick on my HR24 & H25, but paused a few times on my HR20, which has also been "normal".
> I've never figured out why some have longer times.


If you want to experience it for yourself I'll swap you a couple HR22-100s!

After seeing all the posts complaining about speed I went downstairs and check them - they may now be slower than they ever have. In fact one was already on up and running and I typed '4' to go to channel '4' it switched to channel 4 (I was surprised!) but it sat there with the info bar up for nearly 30 seconds before the audio and video came up.

My HR24s are still pretty darn quick but I feel for the poor bastards stuck HR22s!:eek2:


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

LameLefty said:


> Who knows? Four and five years ago when the *****ing was about blank recordings and the old "instant keep-or-delete bug", every time someone claimed they WEREN'T having problems, we were labeled "fanboys", "apologists," and sometimes even simply called liars. Now that the problems are complaints about Guide scrolling and channel change speeds, what do they call us who don't have these problems? Beats me. None of my 7 receivers are having issues like that (and these 7 include an HR22, R22, HR20 and an HR21.


Will have to ask the DTV Tech Support person that I ran into when I joined, who cruises this forum and theathens ppl..:lol:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2712656#post2712656

BTW, just took 25 secs for my guide to come up......


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ONE WARNING, DISCUSS THE TOPIC AND NOT EACH OTHER.

Seriously!

Mike


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

jamwadmag said:


> Will have to ask the DTV Tech Support person that I ran into when I joined, who cruises this forum and theathens ppl..:lol:
> 
> BTW, just took 25 secs for my guide to come up......


They don't need to read the forums - DirecTV people also use these receivers and I suspect they are fully aware of how slow and painful to use many of them are.

I think the trouble is that most people won't complain or do anything about it so DirecTV doesn't put it high the priority list... I do suspect on the list of troubles to address speed is probably ahead of caller ID and FFD autocorrect trouble over MRV but don't hold your breath. My HR22-100s haved sucked from day 1 nearly 3 years ago. Sometimes they get better sometimes the get worse but they are ALWAYS slow and will likely be that way till the day they die.


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Mike Greer said:


> They don't need to read the forums - DirecTV people also use these receivers and I suspect they are fully aware of how slow and painful to use many of them are.
> 
> I think the trouble is that most people won't complain or do anything about it so DirecTV doesn't put it high the priority list... I do suspect on the list of troubles to address speed is probably ahead of caller ID and FFD autocorrect trouble over MRV but don't hold your breath. My HR22-100s haved sucked from day 1 nearly 3 years ago. Sometimes they get better sometimes the get worse but they are ALWAYS slow and will likely be that way till the day they die.


Actually, MIke, I tried working with DTV Tech Support several times B4 I discovered this forum. That's why I knew the member here who is a DTV Tech Support Rep and who commented on my 1st thread....almost felt I was being stalked..ha ha

But thx again, Mike, for the info and Mod'ing a needed site ...Jam


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

jamwadmag said:


> Actually, MIke, I tried working with DTV Tech Support several times B4 I discovered this forum. That's why I knew the member here who is a DTV Tech Support Rep and who commented on my 1st thread....almost felt I was being stalked..ha ha
> 
> But thx again, Mike, for the info and Mod'ing a needed site ...Jam


Just to clarify - I'm Mike Greer - constant complainer of how slow DirecTV receivers are not Mike Bertelson - moderator extraordinaire!

Here's to the hope that things will improve in October with the new software!


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Mike Greer said:


> Just to clarify - I'm Mike Greer - constant complainer of how slow DirecTV receivers are not Mike Bertelson - moderator extraordinaire!
> 
> Here's to the hope that things will improve in October with the new software!


Ooops, sorry Mike G.

October, huh? OK, will just withhold my DTV monthly payments til then....I'm sure that they will understand, us being so patient with the 15-20 sec black screen and all.....


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

jamwadmag said:


> Ooops, sorry Mike G.
> 
> October, huh? OK, will just withhold my DTV monthly payments til then....I'm sure that they will understand, us being so patient with the 15-20 sec black screen and all.....


Ha! Good luck with that!

I know how frustrating it is - believe me! I spent $600 so I could get HR24s and force the kids to use the POS HR22s. And it makes me want to throw my computer at the wall when some people here imply the problem doesn't exist. Ok not really ready to smash my computer but darn near!

There is a pretty good chance that the current extreme slowness will just a disappear over the next few weeks. Like I said - they use the receivers themselves.

If you quit DirecTV what would your other options be? I personally like Dish Network's receivers better (Don't throw things you DirecTV people!) and they are certainly much much faster but they have their issues here and there also. I've also used Comcast Motorola DVRs and they suck so bad I can't believe they have any customers that don't complain about them every day. Other providers I can't tell you about but maybe your local cable company has a DVR that works?

I have hung with DirecTV and paid the $600 to fix the majority of my frustration just so I could have Sunday Ticket. That doesn't mean I don't wish DirecTV would hire someone in engineering that could fix the sometimes painfully slow DVRS they use. I'm begging please!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jamwadmag said:


> Ooops, sorry Mike G.
> 
> October, huh? OK, will just withhold my DTV monthly payments til then....I'm sure that they will understand, us being so patient with the 15-20 sec black screen and all.....


If you suspend your service until October you can also suspend your payments ..


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Mike Greer said:


> Ha! Good luck with that!


Hey, idle threats are cheap!:lol:



Mike Greer said:


> If you quit DirecTV what would your other options be? I personally like Dish Network's receivers better (Don't throw things you DirecTV people!) and they are certainly much much faster but they have their issues here and there also. I've also used Comcast Motorola DVRs and they suck so bad I can't believe they have any customers that don't complain about them every day. Other providers I can't tell you about but maybe your local cable company has a DVR that works?
> 
> I have hung with DirecTV and paid the $600 to fix the majority of my frustration just so I could have Sunday Ticket. That doesn't mean I don't wish DirecTV would hire someone in engineering that could fix the sometimes painfully slow DVRS they use. I'm begging please!


Dont get me wrong, DTV has it all over Dish; as well as Cable (spent 3 yrs w/Jones Intercable as a service rep, B4 Comcast bought Jones, with it's highly-renown support reputation, and then 'ruined' their reputation with their existing customers!).

Sat was just coming out back then (Digital cable just starting) and no Inet service had yet become available other than standard Dial-up. I also had been an early-on AOL Tech Support Rep B4 that, and so know how they catch all the complaining & whining. Comes with the territory!!

DTV, today, is still the best out there that I know of for the total pkg..


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jon J said:


> I know of some beachfront property in Arizona that should interest you.


Make me an offer! :lol:

And dang it, I can't believe I used the wrong _you're_!

- Merg


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

The Merg said:


> Make me an offer! :lol:
> 
> - Merg


Me, being FROM AZ, have a great deal on a bridge for ya .......in Lake Havasu, AZ (the famous London Bridge)...but it's 'cash & carry'


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

waiting on the channel to change or for the guide to move is like waiting on new HD to be added.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

rkr0923 said:


> waiting on the channel to change or for the guide to move is like waiting on new HD to be added.


Having a short term memory loss? Five HD channels were added a few weeks ago and more are scheduled within the year.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Channel changing is slower than Oprah leaving Dunkin Doughnuts.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I had to reboot my HR20-700 (current STD firmware). The dang thing is just so sloooooooooooooooow.


----------



## thebarge (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so glad it's not just me. I didn't read all 4 pages but I can say that this is my #1 problem with DirecTV for me right now. My HR23-700 is horribly slow and seems to be getting worse over the past couple months.


Channel changes are ridiculously slow, especially lately (last week or so). Lately it changes, the screen goes black and sits there for a good 10 seconds.

When it does finally change to a channel, I get the "DURP" sound if I try and pause or rewind, etc for the first 10+ seconds at least.

If I change the channel and immediate hit rewind it squishes HD content into an SD ratio with black bars on the left/right (I know this isn't a slowness issue, but still drives me nuts). I have to change the channel and then back to get it to reset, or I have to make sure not to rewind until playback has started (maybe a TV issue?)

When the time flips to the top of the hour I may as well put the remote down for the next 15-20 seconds

Just RANDOM slowness. For no particular reason. I'll hit pause or rewind on the remote, the IR light on the front blinks so it received a signal. It just sits there, so I hit rewind again, and again. Finally it catches up and goes into 3x rewind speed since it queued up three rewind commands.

Ugh.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Something is happened to me in the past few weeks because I am getting many of these issues talked about.

I sure hope directv knows and are troubleshooting.

I turned to ESPNHD today and it first said channel not purchased, i exited, selected again and black screen for 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

betterdan said:


> Channel changing is slower than Oprah leaving Dunkin Doughnuts.


She doesn't have that problem any more. A flunky packing pastry follows her everywhere.


----------



## jonesron (Jun 23, 2007)

I see that I had a new firmware forced download on June 25th (software shown as 0x4a6 on the info screen). Since then when I change channels, either by direct entry or via the grid guide, frequently the screen will go fully black for perhaps 10 seconds before the new channel's video/audio will appear. I tried resetting my HR22 (the one I use the most) a couple of times but still randomly have the problem. This black screen is a new bug that I haven't noticed before. I am also now getting at random times very slow response to other remote commands.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

MY HR23-700 has been incredibly slow lately. Annoying as "bleep".


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

phatmatt1215 said:


> MY HR23-700 has been incredibly slow lately. Annoying as "bleep".


Don't worry, the development staff is hard at work creating the next generation of UI due in October that will fix all these issues and bring the H/HR series to the next level of performance.


----------



## thebarge (Aug 28, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Don't worry, the development staff is hard at work creating the next generation of UI due in October that will fix all these issues and bring the H/HR series to the next level of performance.


So we have to deal with this until October?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Add me to the list that has been having these channel change and guide slowdowns on all three of my receivers (1 HR20-100 and 2 HR20-700s) recently. Obviously something is screwed up. Telling people to 'wait until October' is foolish. Why should I have to wait months to (maybe) fix something that was working just a few weeks ago?


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

My HR 22-100 & HR 21-100 have been running slow since the CE DL on June 10 & are getting slower each day , reboots did not help & now apps stopped working , Did the whole advanced built in system check & it passed all tests on the HR 22-100 did not check the HR 21-100 yet but its next 

PS its 6/30 some apps working on HR22-100 but all apps work on DTVs web site , why ?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

thebarge said:


> So we have to deal with this until October?


Most likely not. With the amount of releases that DirecTV has done for software, there will probably be an update sooner rather than later that will probably address this issue.

- Merg


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

BattleScott said:


> Don't worry, the development staff is hard at work creating the next generation of UI due in October that will fix all these issues and bring the H/HR series to the next level of performance.


Did you type that with a straight face?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Did you type that with a straight face?


Yeah, I'll believe it when I see it too. The HR series is a very mature product line. You'd think by now the platform would be rock solid. Not sh*t talking, just with all the slowness complaints this late in the HR's lifecycle, I'm not so sure the HDGUI will be the holy grail. However, bring on the HDGUI.


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

Shame these problems turn into rants. JUST FIX IT... This isn't the service were paying for. AND to top it off Channel changing delays were NOT an issue before the last release. Should be simple... Its called BACK UP a step and stop trying to be cute with the interface...


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Did you type that with a straight face?


Yes, but my toungue was bleeding pretty bad afterwards!



Hutchinshouse said:


> Yeah, I'll believe it when I see it too. The HR series is a very mature product line. You'd think by now the platform would be rock solid. Not sh*t talking, just with all the slowness complaints this late in the HR's lifecycle, I'm not so sure the HDGUI will be the holy grail. However, bring on the HDGUI.


While it will be nice to finally get into the HD GUI arena, I doubt very seriously that the development staff at DirecTV has changed their practices or greatly improved their abilities recently (current NR held up as evidence). Come October, we're likely in for many months of paid BETA testing again. We might even be begging to go back to the old gui...


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

Spoke with a Tier II support person this morning on another issue and got into a discussion about the slow response on my HR20-100. She told me they are aware of it and working on the issue. Unfortunately for me it appears they are working on the newer receivers first and mine does not even have an estimated date for resolution. She also said her personal receiver was experiencing the same issues. A comment was made that DTV believes that a 3 second response is acceptable. Man, 3 seconds is a lifetime for any processor. 

Of course my receiver sometimes stops for periods much longer than that. I actually timed several delays which lasted over a minute and all I had was a gray screen with no sound. When we were testing she had me go to one of the test channels 95xx and I couldn't do it. There was so much delay between the 9 and the other digits that it kept going to channel 9, then the 5xx channel. Ridiculous! I am almost at the point that I want to disconnect the HR20 and get rid of the DVR charge. Paying too much for this poor of service.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not surprised that you got that response, but it does sadden me. I'm sure you've tried all the normal steps like rebooting, clearing the NVRAM, clearing your recent searches, etc., so I won't get into that stuff. But really, not everyone has that slow of a response time with an HR20.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dd5087 said:


> A comment was made that DTV believes that a 3 second response is acceptable. Man, 3 seconds is a lifetime for any processor.


If it was only just the processor, that would be one thing, but there is the tuner, the LNB switching, the buffer, the decoding, and then what your TV does, so the chain is "just a bit" longer. 
Mine takes closer to 5 sec and this is with all my receivers [both DVRs & Non], but I also have native on which adds to it.


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not surprised that you got that response, but it does sadden me. I'm sure you've tried all the normal steps like rebooting, clearing the NVRAM, clearing your recent searches, etc., so I won't get into that stuff. But really, not everyone has that slow of a response time with an HR20.


I have done the standard steps but I have not heard about clearing recent searches, not sure why that would cause any problem but I sure don't have any issue trying that. They are dispatching a tech tomorrow to work on another problem, will see where that leads me. I have no problems whatsoever with all of my non-dvr HD receivers. I do not have Native on.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I haven't chimed in until now because it seems most people are having more issues than I am. I have an HR20 and an HR22 in my family room. The HR22 has always been horribly slow since I got it, but the HR20 has been pretty good, almost as fast as my brother's HR24. Now the HR20 is as slow as the HR22. I rarely channel surf, and almost all my viewing is recorded programs, but now when I want to change channels on the HR20 it will take as long as 20 seconds before a picture appears. In addition, when I come to the end of a recorded show and get the "delete/don't delete" screen and press delete, it can take as long as a minute before I get back to any picture on the screen. The HR22 was often like that, but that never happened before on the HR20. 

As much as I can live with the new CC through the info button instead of the yellow button, the yellow button was easier and faster. The last NR is really a step backwards in almost every way that is important to me. 

SMK


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

I have an HR20-100. Had it for years. I usee to post on this site regularly. I was a bleeding edge convert to HD back in 2002. Things have been working fine lately so I haven't been here since July 15, 2009 according to the log-in blurb.

Well two days ago performance went in the crapper. It literally just freezes up and wont respond. Then it responds fine for 5 or 10 seconds and then freezes for another 10 - 15 minutes.

Called Tech Support last night . They walked me through all the standard steps (didn't clear the nvram or clear searches, I will try that tonight) but gave no indication anyone other than I was having this problem. When all the attempts failed (made sure native was off, stopped scolling, change batteries in my DTV remote the harmony is rechargeable. cleaned the IR windows on both the DVR and the remotes0 he offered to mail me a new HR20 or upgrade to another DVR with 2 year commit. Won't do that. Told him I wanted to think about the replacement HR20. It was a nightmare getting this one to work when I first installed. Have an external 1 TB eSata drive installed and that has worked great. But it took a few tricks to get it to work as I recall. Don't really want to go through that again.

Glad to see that it is not just my box. Not because I want others to suffer, but it indicates that maybe whatever DTV did to cause this they can fix. I don't understand why the tech didn't know this last night however. That shakes my confidence that they actually believe their is a general problem and have people working on it.

Been with DTV for a ***** age. But I cancelled Sunday Ticket this year. Too many other ways to watch the NFL, don't need it any more.

Seriously thinking about trying a less problem prone supplier. Had my eye on Verizon Fios back in the day. Use them for my internet. Guy across the street loves them. I heard he can even watch TV when its raining. Who'd uv guessed?

As in years gone by, this forum has again been very helpful. Thanks.

By the way I saw comments about the "recommend performance tricks" like it's a list somewhere. Where would I find that list?


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I gotta disagree with you a bit. My HR21-100 is very slow...painfully so at times, but my HR24, H24, and H25 are blindingly fast. I think that saying they're all slow is a unfair as these three are anything but.
> 
> With that said, my HR21-100 and HR23 are very slow. I didn't think the HR21 was that slow until I started using the HR24/H24 for everyday viewing. I now find it very difficult to operate the HR21 because I'm so used to the responsiveness of the faster receivers.
> 
> ...


Not my 2- HR24's and 1- HR21 they have all been bogged since last week, taking up to 15-20 seconds of blank gray screen to change the stupid channel now. Super Speedy 24 units are apparently a thing of the past, even the remote takes forever to log 3 digits of key presses done seconds earlier. The other thing I can't seem to understand as someone else had mentioned also why is it necessary to have an extra information banner popup across my screen that I have no problem accessing when "I" need to through the Menu. Kind of foolish if you ask me, if there was no other way already in place then I say it would be needed but just like a computer screen hitting a pop-up, it slows things down there's no way around it. What's next we going to start seeing pop-up come across our screens advertising restaurants in my are that deliver or K-Marts blue light special of the day. Who brainstormed this one up was it D* or did this come through CE?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

PlanoBill said:


> Things have been working fine lately so I haven't been here since July 15, 2009 according to the log-in blurb.
> 
> .......
> 
> Seriously thinking about trying a less problem prone supplier.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But really, not everyone has that slow of a response time with an HR20.


How many does it take to be considered a serious issue? It seems to me just from the posts here, that this is a widespread problem. And how many people don't even know about this forum?



PlanoBill said:


> Called Tech Support last night . They walked me through all the standard steps ..... but gave no indication anyone other than I was having this problem.


Of course not. Every receiver could be down and they would still say that they never heard of the problem before. 

BTW, when my receiver did that lovely 'feature' where it dumps the live buffer for no reason if you leave it on one channel too long, besides losing the end of my behind live show AGAIN, I had to wait 30 seconds for the picture to come back. :nono2: During this time the unit was unresponsive to any remote commands.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Since you quoted me, I'll go further and reply that there are fixes in the pipeline for some of the issues. I know you're being heard, and your being in the minority doesn't excuse your issues.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Reboot your receiver (even if you have already today) and wait 20 minutes.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Reboot your receiver (even if you have already today) and wait 20 minutes.


Ok, I'll bite. Why?


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

I thought I would chime in as well. My HR20 is very slow to respond to remote commands as well PLUS it reboots on its own. When the room is quiet the disk drive is constantly thrashing (accessing and making noise). At the time there is no programs being viewed or recorded. When viewing a program off the disk and it goes into one of these spasms I get audio drop outs and/or video freezes. It gets to the point where I have to pause the program until it settles down and then I can proceed and when I back up the recording the audio is fine.

While watching a program off satellite I can hear the drive thrashing and it causes audio drop outs and if it continues the receiver resets itself so while its booting there is obviously no TV. I have sent in reports, cleared NVRAM and rebooted (when it doesn't do it on its own) and nothing seems to do any good and I am thinking there might be a U-Verse thing in the future.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure that DIRECTV is aware of what you guys are saying .. Improvements are in the works, and no, it won't be in the next few weeks .. hopefully before the end of the year if Mike White's comments are any indication.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

poppo said:


> Ok, I'll bite. Why?


It will correct an issue that has to do with the guide data and slowness.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> It will correct an issue that has to do with the guide data and slowness.


See my post #96 on page # 4 , will it fix this ?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ub1934 said:


> See my post #96 on page # 4 , will it fix this ?


If your slowness is due to changing channels or using menu's yes.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Reboot your receiver (even if you have already today) and wait 20 minutes.


Are you saying leave it unplugged for 20 mins or just do a menu/reset and wait until it goes through the reboot process?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> It will correct an issue that has to do with the guide data and slowness.


How about not being cryptic  I've already rebooted (twice to clear the cache) and it didn't fix squat.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm sure that DIRECTV is aware of what you guys are saying .. Improvements are in the works, and no, it won't be in the next few weeks .. hopefully before the end of the year if Mike White's comments are any indication.


So DirecTV breaks something (in just the last few weeks) and we have to wait until possibly the end of the year for them to fix it? Wonderful.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

poppo said:


> How about not being cryptic  I've already rebooted (twice to clear the cache) and it didn't fix squat.


I haven't posted anything cryptic.



hiker said:


> Are you saying leave it unplugged for 20 mins or just do a menu/reset and wait until it goes through the reboot process?


reboot the receiver

after 20 minutes you should be good to go and performance should be normal


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Reboot your receiver (even if you have already today) and wait 20 minutes.


Thanks, this seem to Help/Correct the Problem


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

poppo said:


> So DirecTV breaks something (in just the last few weeks) and we have to wait until possibly the end of the year for them to fix it? Wonderful.


That's not what I said .. This thread may be evidence of that, but I'm not aware of any significant differences between before and now. "Slow" has been around for a long time .. It seems to me (perhaps erroneously) that it's just coming to a head and folks are starting to pipe up about it again.

I'm very well aware of the "It's slow" mantra over the years regarding (in particular) the HR21s, 22s, and 23s. The "fix" has been touted by Mike White as "like a spreadsheet" whatever that means. Either way, it was implicit in his comments that things will be better. He even said "October" although I'm only ready to commit to by the end of the year myself ..


----------



## studlygoorite (Jul 14, 2007)

Just thought I would add that both of my HR23s have started acting very, very sluggish "at times" also, unwatchable when it is happening. The problem comes and goes and started a couple weeks ago. This is not the same problem as before where they were just slow, actually, the slowness before came and went but now when it comes and goes there is a 30 second to 2 minute delay doing anything. That's why it is unwatchable when the problem occurs now.

John


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

I just talked to PP tech support and they are aware of the problem and confirmed what Shades228 has stated. Reset receiver and wait 20 mins after reboot has finished and check again, should be back to normal sluggishness. Worked for me.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> ....but I'm not aware of any significant differences between before and now. "Slow" has been around for a long time .. It seems to me (perhaps erroneously) that it's just coming to a head and folks are starting to pipe up about it again.


Doug - even my normally painful-to-use HR22s are much slower than normal slow now. There are pauses when nothing will respond for 20 seconds or so. Also changing the channel will give you a black screen for 15-20 seconds (maybe even longer).

Hopefully they'll un-do whatever they did and get things back to the normal slow.

Even the HR24-500 that I use daily has had the 'black' screen problem off and on over the last week or two.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

hiker said:


> I just talked to PP tech support and they are aware of the problem and confirmed what Shades228 has stated. Reset receiver and wait 20 mins after reboot has finished and check again, should be back to normal sluggishness. Worked for me.


But I wonder, does/will the improvement last?

My two HR24-200s have been noticiably slower at channel changes and menu responses for the past couple of weeks. I cant say much about my HR24-700 - I have a hard time getting on it with the kids out of scholl and the xbox connected to the same tv. 

I will try a reboot on my HR24 and see, but I am not sure I understand how that would help, after all, the boxes rebooted for the latest national software download did they not?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> That's not what I said .. This thread may be evidence of that, but I'm not aware of any significant differences between before and now. "Slow" has been around for a long time .. It seems to me (perhaps erroneously) that it's just coming to a head and folks are starting to pipe up about it again.


I had no speed issues until just a week or two ago. That's when the 20 second channel change started and the remotes randomly becoming unresponsive (on all 3 DVRs). I think it's more than a coincidence that this thread started on 6/22 and most people are reporting the same issue starting about the same time.


----------



## sriram (Apr 4, 2006)

mine is taking about a minute to bring up the guide. trying to scroll in the guide takes a minute if I'm lucky 

I was visiting someone and they had Dish network. I was shocked at using the remote and how fast the receiver responds. Three seconds may be fine for changing channels, but things like bringing up the guide or playlist should be instantaneous and I've never had that.


----------



## alhurricane (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Doug - even my normally painful-to-use HR22s are much slower than normal slow now. There are pauses when nothing will respond for 20 seconds or so. Also changing the channel will give you a black screen for 15-20 seconds (maybe even longer).
> 
> Hopefully they'll un-do whatever they did and get things back to the normal slow.
> 
> Even the HR24-500 that I use daily has had the 'black' screen problem off and on over the last week or two.


+1

Exact same problem now with my HR-22. I am used to 'slow' but now it is simply horrendous and unusable at times. My patience on this has run out. I do not think I am being unreasonable for expecting responsive equipment. Something has definitely changed within the past 1-2 weeks for this to happen.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sriram said:


> mine is taking about a minute to bring up the guide. trying to scroll in the guide takes a minute if I'm lucky
> 
> I was visiting someone and they had Dish network. I was shocked at using the remote and how fast the receiver responds. Three seconds may be fine for changing channels, but things like bringing up the guide or playlist should be instantaneous and I've never had that.


Dish Network receivers do have their issues but speed is not one of them. I do miss how fast my 622 was!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

alhurricane said:


> +1
> 
> Exact same problem now with my HR-22. I am used to 'slow' but now it is simply horrendous and unusable at times. My patience on this has run out. I do not think I am being unreasonable for expecting responsive equipment. Something has definitely changed within the past 1-2 weeks for this to happen.


I hear ya. Luckily I have HR24-500s that I use now. Not perfect but much much faster thern my HR22s.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

poppo said:


> I had no speed issues until just a week or two ago. That's when the 20 second channel change started and the remotes randomly becoming unresponsive (on all 3 DVRs). I think it's more than a coincidence that this thread started on 6/22 and most people are reporting the same issue starting about the same time.


OK .. I do know that it will get better, seriously - I'm 100% sure. It's the when that I don't have an answer for so I'm sure my comments provide little solace.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Mike Greer said:


> Dish Network receivers do have their issues but speed is not one of them. I do miss how fast my 622 was!


Dish receivers also reboot nightly, which I think in some part contributes to their better performance. I havent tried rebooting any of mine every night, I just tend to reboot them each weekend.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> Dish receivers also reboot nightly, which I think in some part contributes to their better performance. I havent tried rebooting any of mine every night, I just tend to reboot them each weekend.


I don't doubt the nightly reboot helps keep things clean but everything about my 622 was multiple times faster than DirecTV DVRs. Just scrolling through the guide of my 622 was much faster and smoother than even my HR24-500s at their best.

The 622 is pretty old hardware too... Makes you wonder why DirecTV receivers are so slow in comparison?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Just called in for a billing issue and now there is a message prompting users to reset their boxes if they are experiencing a slow down. Hope this gets resolved soon.


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> Dish receivers also reboot nightly, which I think in some part contributes to their better performance. I havent tried rebooting any of mine every night, I just tend to reboot them each weekend.


Mostly why dish receivers are faster because they are not getting guide data 24/7 as directv does, they reboot to receive there guide data.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

MikeW said:


> Just called in for a billing issue and now there is a message prompting users to reset their boxes if they are experiencing a slow down. Hope this gets resolved soon.


Sure enough. I just called to see and that is the first automatic message that you hear after verifying the phone # for the account.


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

Mike Greer said:


> I don't doubt the nightly reboot helps keep things clean but everything about my 622 was multiple times faster than DirecTV DVRs. Just scrolling through the guide of my 622 was much faster and smoother than even my HR24-500s at their best.
> 
> The 622 is pretty old hardware too... Makes you wonder why DirecTV receivers are so slow in comparison?


The guide downloading 24/7 is (I think) the main reason. IMO


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> That's not what I said .. This thread may be evidence of that, but I'm not aware of any significant differences between before and now. "Slow" has been around for a long time .. It seems to me (perhaps erroneously) that it's just coming to a head and folks are starting to pipe up about it again...


I beg to differ Mr. Brott. I've had my HR20 since '06, and while I would never have classified it as fast, 'something' definitiely changed with the last national release. When changing channels I NEVER experienced a grey picture when switching from one channel to another. With the last release it's not uncommon to experience 3-4 seconds of grey screen between channel changes.

In addition I'm seeing 2-3 second lag times from the remote keystrokes to it regestering on the dvr. And yes, I have fresh batteries, and understand how to aim the ir remote, etc. It's the new software, and it's degrading the DirecTv experience.

This site has been extreemly quiet the last 18+ months in regard to overall service complaints. That's a tribute to how far the engineers have taken the product and improved it. But now that there are more than a handful of us experienceing similar issues and all voicing our issue at the same time shortley after a national release is more than a coincidence or a bunch of folks starting to complain about it again.

I understand that softare upgrades are as much an art as science, but having to wait four to six months for a patch is not accecptable - especially since we can't roll back to what we had.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

admdata said:


> The guide downloading 24/7 is (I think) the main reason. IMO


That could be part of it but I think there is more to it than that. Maybe the 'new' stuff later this year will be a complete rewrite and leave out whatever has caused 'speed' issues really from the first day of the first HD DVR DirecTV shipped.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

steve053 said:


> I beg to differ Mr. Brott. I've had my HR20 since '06, and while I would never have classified it as fast, 'something' definitiely changed with the last national release. When changing channels I NEVER experienced a grey picture when switching from one channel to another. With the last release it's not uncommon to experience 3-4 seconds of grey screen between channel changes.


.. Hence why I said "OK" in subsequent post ..


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

steve053 said:


> I've had my HR20 since '06, and while I would never have classified it as fast, 'something' definitiely changed with the last national release. ......
> 
> In addition I'm seeing 2-3 second lag times from the remote keystrokes to it regestering on the dvr. And yes, I have fresh batteries, and understand how to aim the ir remote, etc. It's the new software, and it's degrading the DirecTv experience.


+1.

Whether it is the latest release or something else, something has changed recently to adversely affected system response for my 2 HR24-200s. I have not been using the HR20-700 enough, other than via MRV, to comment on it.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Inches said:


> I thought I would chime in as well. My HR20 is very slow to respond to remote commands as well PLUS it reboots on its own. When the room is quiet the disk drive is constantly thrashing (accessing and making noise). At the time there is no programs being viewed or recorded. When viewing a program off the disk and it goes into one of these spasms I get audio drop outs and/or video freezes. It gets to the point where I have to pause the program until it settles down and then I can proceed and when I back up the recording the audio is fine.
> 
> While watching a program off satellite I can hear the drive thrashing and it causes audio drop outs and if it continues the receiver resets itself so while its booting there is obviously no TV. I have sent in reports, cleared NVRAM and rebooted (when it doesn't do it on its own) and nothing seems to do any good and I am thinking there might be a U-Verse thing in the future.


It sounds to me as if the Hard Drive is just plain being asked to do to much and is thrashing.

Has anyone that has this problem tried resetting the hard drive to like new and letting everything start over to see what happens?

Or tried plugging in a New 7200RPM or even a WD 10,000RPM with bigger cache eSATA drive so the box starts fresh as a data point?

If Mine were making me crazy and all it would take to bring it back was dump everything I'd most likely do it.

MY guess is not enough memory and it using something like virtual memory using the hard drive and that the cache on the drive is badly fragmented with size changes from all the different s/w revisions.

Fortunately I have really high speed internet, Netflix etc on my media player and BluRay player and computer. I have a a HD TV and a DVD Recorder that tunes the clear QAM off of my basic cable as a backup. The only thing I watched off of the HDDVR last couple of nights was the 11PM news.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

sriram said:


> mine is taking about a minute to bring up the guide. trying to scroll in the guide takes a minute if I'm lucky
> 
> I was visiting someone and they had Dish network. I was shocked at using the remote and how fast the receiver responds. Three seconds may be fine for changing channels, but things like bringing up the guide or playlist should be instantaneous and I've never had that.


I would think that every service would have a three second +/- delay as it decodes the new video stream.

I believe that the speed is one reason Dishnetwork got so many Kudos for their VIP DVR line. Isn't it the same Broadcom chip ??

I suspect better interface than the HR series or Cable boxes, Not sure about Fios. For sure better than the Cable Box speeds and interface where I am. Anything would have to be.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Dish receivers also reboot nightly, which I think in some part contributes to their better performance. I havent tried rebooting any of mine every night, I just tend to reboot them each weekend.


If that would help, it wouldn't be that hard for D* to implement along with a menu choice of what time to do the reboot. Educating users that rebooting is normal would be the problem.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

TBoneit said:


> If that would help, it wouldn't be that hard for D* to implement along with a menu choice of what time to do the reboot. Educating users that rebooting is normal would be the problem.


This situation was not normal and was due to a change that was made in error, probably too early for field box's, and caused the issue. They implimented the fix and a reset made the box get the fix. Receivers that I don't test with don't get rebooted except for new NR's and they don't have slowness issues.


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

spartanstew said:


>


Really???

Guess I should have been clearer Spartan.

Not all problems one could have with DirecTV are technical.
I see no reason to post to this board about over-charges, misbillings, STBs that just flat won't power up, etc.

Was hoping the collective you could help with my DVR issue.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> That's not what I said .. This thread may be evidence of that, but I'm not aware of any significant differences between before and now. "Slow" has been around for a long time .. It seems to me (perhaps erroneously) that it's just coming to a head and folks are starting to pipe up about it again.


I don't know if you have read all the posts but something occurred 2-3 weeks ago that caused a drastic change in the operating speed of our DVR's. This is NOT the usual slowness, it's extreme!


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. I do know that it will get better, seriously - I'm 100% sure. It's the when that I don't have an answer for so I'm sure my comments provide little solace.


Hopefully soon, My HR20-700 seems to be getting worse:nono2:
It's almost unwatchable. 
Hum.. sounds like a call to CS to see if I can get some money of my bill.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

lyradd said:


> I don't know if you have read all the posts but something occurred 2-3 weeks ago that caused a drastic change in the operating speed of our DVR's. This is NOT the usual slowness, it's extreme!


Yes, here too... But it's weird... I have two HR-20-700 -- the stand-alone has a bad case of the slows -- after giving it 4-5 commands it speeds up and gets back to "normal" (whatever that is) over a 5-10 minute period. The second box has a 1TB eSATA and has been running completely normally.

Not sure what this means.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Jon J said:


> I've got 2 HR20s, an HR21 and an HR22. In the last week they are all taking 5 to 10 seconds to change channels. Could there be something going on with the switch causing them to need extra time to sort out channel location?


I have the same problem on my hr20 , hr21 , hr23 . But its even slower on my hr 20 s . Even after a reboot .


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Dish receivers also reboot nightly, which I think in some part contributes to their better performance. I havent tried rebooting any of mine every night, I just tend to reboot them each weekend.


Mine will reboot on its own at night and it is still slow. I'm still trying to find out why all the disk activity when nothing is going on.


----------



## FireDog (Sep 15, 2006)

Add me to those with slow DVRs. I've tried everything: warm boot, hot boot, forced download. Nothing helps.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Curios .. Is everyone going slow on whole-home? Anyone tried turning whole-home off to see if things go faster?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

By "turn off" I mean do both of these:

(1) disable sharing from the whole-home menu
(2) Filter by "local" playlist only .. not all

I *don't* mean call DIRECTV and turn it off.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

OK here's my conspiracy theory.

This problem is caused by D* experimenting with targeted advertising.

If this was a mere guide problem they could fix it and remotely reboot receivers as they did about a year ago.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Doubtful .. Heck, DIRECTV might even be aware of the issue. Mike White has talked about the new UI going much faster. This may simply be an interim (necessary but unwanted) step in the process.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Curios .. Is everyone going slow on whole-home? Anyone tried turning whole-home off to see if things go faster?


I am not on whole-home, and I am experiencing the same slowness on my HR21 and HR23, but not on my HR24. It occurs right after I turn the units on, and gets better after a few minutes. Very strange, but I have learned to work around it for the time being.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

oldengineer said:


> OK here's my conspiracy theory.
> 
> This problem is caused by D* experimenting with targeted advertising.
> 
> If this was a mere guide problem they could fix it and remotely reboot receivers as they did about a year ago.


I'm betting they were sending guide data that was not setup for the current guide and it was taxing the processor as it was trying to sort everything out. Considering it impacted menu's as well that would be my guess. I'm guessing that the new UI will use more data and they switched it to national on accident instead of the test units.

I should note that last time I went to Vegas I didn't win anything so my bets aren't always a sure thing.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Curios .. Is everyone going slow on whole-home? Anyone tried turning whole-home off to see if things go faster?


Whole home is NOT part of this issue.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Inches said:


> I'm still trying to find out why all the disk activity when nothing is going on.


The unit is constantly writing to the disk because it's constantly buffering.

There is never a time when "nothing is going on".


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't have whole house sharing.

My HR20 is almost unusable for anything I can't do with the buttons on the front of the HR20. I am becoming very familiar on how to record, view, change channels, etc. with just these few buttons. Wish there was an exit. Best way I have found to simulate one is push guide and then enter. Takes you back to whatever you were watching, assuming of course it was live TV.

Big problem. But it seems to be related to the remote. I have two remotes, the DTV supplied one and a Harmony. The both work fine with my TV and Audio system, just not with the DTV DVR.

Everything was fine until (slow but tolerable) Wednesday. Since then very unresponsive. Restarts make no difference.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I did the reset the day Shades suggested and today's first channel change was as fast as it's always been. I'm glad it's fixed.


----------



## technicholas (Jul 2, 2011)

DirecTV told me something about a update with their sattelights are causing SOME receivers to slow down and they are awaiting for a update to fix the issue.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The whole "system" is certainly complex .. I do hope that there is some relief before the HD UI is available. That's a bit too far out to be comfortable for most people.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> I did the reset the day Shades suggested and today's first channel change was as fast as it's always been. I'm glad it's fixed.


The SLOWDOWN for me was intermittent, but I did notice an improvement on the first morning command after a night of inactivity. (NOTE: I don not shut off my receivers.) I should know by next weekend if the reboot fixed the SLOWDOWN for me on all my receivers.


----------



## waylonrobert (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with all of my receivers. Basically, I go to a channel, and I see a blank screen anywhere from 15 to 40 seconds or so. Channel surfing has been rendered impossible because of this. Judging by the size of this thread, this seems to be a problem affecting everyone.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

waylonrobert said:


> I'm having the same problem with all of my receivers. Basically, I go to a channel, and I see a blank screen anywhere from 15 to 40 seconds or so. Channel surfing has been rendered impossible because of this. Judging by the size of this thread, this seems to be a problem affecting everyone.


It was posted previously, somewhere, that this was fixed by DirecTV yesterday. They state that a reboot, and 20 minutes of patience from you, fixes the issue. They even have this as a recorded message if you call DirecTV right now.


----------



## studlygoorite (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I did the reset and waited 20 minutes on my woman's receiver and it deleted ALL of the shows she had recorded, boy is she pissed at me. :eek2:


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

+1 for slow boxes. Different models all DVR HD. Have MRV and SWM. Black screen for 15 seconds between some channel changes. Takes 20 seconds to get a guide or list. Seems to work better after a while vs power turned on.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

studlygoorite said:


> Well I did the reset and waited 20 minutes on my woman's receiver and it deleted ALL of the shows she had recorded, boy is she pissed at me. :eek2:


What software version is that receiver now running?


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> It was posted previously, somewhere, that this was fixed by DirecTV yesterday. They state that a reboot, and 20 minutes of patience from you, fixes the issue. They even have this as a recorded message if you call DirecTV right now.


What is the fix? Just a reboot and wait or what?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

camo said:


> What is the fix? Just a reboot and wait or what?


Yup however you could do the hokey pokey if you feel that more is needed.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I've reset my HR21-200 two different ways in the last 2 days and it still has problems at times, especially right before midnight. The "fix" helped but something is still not right.


----------



## posty (Sep 14, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> That's not what I said .. This thread may be evidence of that, but I'm not aware of any significant differences between before and now. "Slow" has been around for a long time .. It seems to me (perhaps erroneously) that it's just coming to a head and folks are starting to pipe up about it again.
> 
> I'm very well aware of the "It's slow" mantra over the years regarding (in particular) the HR21s, 22s, and 23s. The "fix" has been touted by Mike White as "like a spreadsheet" whatever that means. Either way, it was implicit in his comments that things will be better. He even said "October" although I'm only ready to commit to by the end of the year myself ..


For what it's worth Doug, yes the HR2x's have always been slow. But this IS different. 20 seconds between channel changes is unacceptable. Something is clearly borked with this latest NR or possibly something in the stream/guide data, but clearly it is vastly worse than _ever_ before.


----------



## studlygoorite (Jul 14, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> What software version is that receiver now running?


0x4a6 that was downloaded May 25th.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

studlygoorite said:


> Well I did the reset and waited 20 minutes on my woman's receiver and it deleted ALL of the shows she had recorded, boy is she pissed at me. :eek2:


You weren't supposed to do a reset, just a reboot.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

camo said:


> What is the fix? Just a reboot and wait or what?


Yeah, didn't you read my post that you quoted?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

posty said:


> For what it's worth Doug, yes the HR2x's have always been slow. But this IS different. 20 seconds between channel changes is unacceptable. Something is clearly borked with this latest NR or possibly something in the stream/guide data, but clearly it is vastly worse than _ever_ before.


Did you try the fix?


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

No issues today. Speed is normal. Have not done a restart or anything else. Seems the system scabbed over and healed itself (at least for the moment).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

SFNSXguy said:


> No issues today. Speed is normal. Have not done a restart or anything else. Seems the system scabbed over and healed itself (at least for the moment).


Here's to hoping this is a positive sign.


----------



## Gene Steinberg (Jun 8, 2009)

technicholas said:


> DirecTV told me something about a update with their sattelights are causing SOME receivers to slow down and they are awaiting for a update to fix the issue.


I'm sorry, but after reading messages like this for years on boards, I have to wonder: Did any of you ever learn how to spell in school? And if not, why not use a browser with a built-in spell check feature? Something, anything. We all make mistakes from time to time in the rush to get things done, but people need to learn basic reading and writing skills if they are going to spend lots of time engaging in those activities online.

Sattelights indeed!

Peace,
Gene


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Did the restart on both of my HR20's and so far, so good.


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

Did the restart this morning (7/3). Everything was OK until for a while. Now I can't even change channels. Will try another restart and hope that the fix lasts this time.

Keith


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Delay has returned on all receivers.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I have to agree in part. My HR20 seems still to be OK, but the HR22 had improved and today it's slow as molasses again.

SMK


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hiker said:


> I just talked to PP tech support and they are aware of the problem and confirmed what Shades228 has stated. Reset receiver and *wait 20 mins* after reboot has finished and check again, should be back to normal sluggishness. Worked for me.


*God damn. This is a DAILY THING?*

Took me 20 minutes to get to channel 271. I started at 11:35 AM and wasn't able to get to 271 until 11:55 AM.

The Guide just sat there with _Price is Right_ in the child window with 27. Couldn't Exit, Couldn't Power-Off. It was just was stuck until it did dozens of actions and ended up on no such channel. At which point, I got back control.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HR24-100 still going strong since the suggested reset day.


----------



## posty (Sep 14, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Did you try the fix?


Yep. Things seem to be mostly better now, but I will admit that I haven't been around the tv much over the holiday weekend to really put it through its paces.

Overall the Guide still seems pretty sluggish, especially to remote button presses. But the long 20 second black-screen pause between channel changes does seem to be gone for now.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

You must have sent the black screens to me! Gotten them a couple of times today. Even my wife who would normally never notice things like this said that this thing is really slow!! My dvrs have never been fast but in the last month or so gotten painfully slow.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Jon J said:


> Delay has returned on all receivers.


*+ 1 on my HR 22-100 & HR 21-100 *


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

ub1934 said:


> *+ 1 on my HR 22-100 & HR 21-100 *


Same here for my hr21-100. Was good for a day after reset, downhill since then.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow what a nightmare for my receiver....I gave up trying to bring up the guide or even use the service.

Doing a reboot is turning it off/on?

Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maleman said:


> Wow what a nightmare for my receiver....I gave up trying to bring up the guide or even use the service.
> 
> Doing a reboot is turning it off/on?
> 
> Thanks


You can perform a reboot/reset by either that option within the menu controls (under settings), or else by pressing the little red button located near your device access card (typically behind a small door on the front of your unit).


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You can perform a reboot/reset by either that option within the menu controls (under settings), or else by pressing the little red button located near your device access card (typically behind a small door on the front of your unit).


 did the red button and hope this cures the issues a bit.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maleman said:


> did the red button and hope this cures the issues a bit.


Feel free to report back.

Please note...it can sometimes take several hours to refresh the guide data (after the reset)...so perhaps "test it out" for improved performance this afternoon...hopefully you see better results.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Feel free to report back.
> 
> Please note...it can sometimes take several hours to refresh the guide data (after the reset)...so perhaps "test it out" for improved performance this afternoon...hopefully you see better results.


Yah I am off to work but will check it out this afternoon and report. Have a good day!


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

And here I thought it was just experiencing this issue. Actually, only the HR21-200 (not the HR21-100) is doing this and I am using the currently recommended external Thermaltake docking stations and Western Digital 2TB drive.

For no reason at all (that I can identify), the disk activity begins like wildfire, runs from 20 minutes to more than an hour (I give up and leave the room). During this time, nothing is recording (by chance, not condition) and yet getting the channel guide to come up, to scroll on screen's worth of channels, to change to the main menu or what recordings I have, will take 20 seconds to almost a minute.

In fact, the DVR essentially becomes non-responsive to anything and everything, including the power button (remote and on the unit). What is strange, and this may be because I spend more time on the living room than the family room, is that the other HR21 (the 100, using an Antec MX-1 external case and 1TB green drive) is NOT exhibiting this behavior.

This all resulted after the HR21-200 had an upgrade after the external drive and docking station was replaced. While it seemed to have cleared up my inter-interoperability issue with the Panasonic plasma, this new behavior kills any effort to use this setup in this room.

And the behavior occurs several times a day (daytime, afternoon, evening, night, etc.). I've instigated system tests and this seems to interrupt the condition, but only briefly, and within an hour of the interruption the problem returns. The hard drive has +70% free space on it.


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

I have reset my HR20 several times. It does not appear to make a difference in my situation.

I have always been able to get normal response through the front panel buttons, but of course there are actions I can't take with this limited functionality.

Yesterday (July 4th) the remote at times returned to normal, but frequently was still unresponsive. Dare I say it, when the remote was working, strangely paging through the guide with the channel up and down buttons was faster than I have ever seen it. Wonder what that means.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I just talked to Tech Support. They acknowledged that they are experiencing slowness issues with all models of HD DVR's, and he had me make the following settings changes:

- Under Display, Preferences, turn Scrolling Effects off.
- Under HDTV, Video, turn Native Mode off.

I made the changes, and will observe whether this improves response time. I don't have an issue with either of the changes, and can live with them if it makes things better.


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

Jerry,

I called Tech Support a week ago and they had me do the same things, along with chaning the batteries in my remote and cleaning the IR port "windows". In my case this made no difference, except that my IR port windows were now cleaner and my remote had new batteries.

In my case, resetting also has had no impact on the symptoms.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

My weekly reboots have continued to keep all 3 of my units quite normal in the response range as they have always been. I'm not posting this to say that anyone here is wrong, but just as another data point to consider as not everyone's units are behaving the same. I have an HR20, and 2 HR-22's. WHile the HR22's have never been as snappy as the HR20, mine have never been anywhere near the slowness claims I read about here.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I haven't posted anything cryptic.


It was cryptic because you just came along and said to reboot the receiver - the same thing people had done a million times without any affect. If you had some sort of 'inside' information, you should have said so. No different than if someone had posted that the fix was to go outside and spray water on the dish.



Gene Steinberg said:


> I'm sorry, but after reading messages like this for years on boards, I have to wonder: Did any of you ever learn how to spell in school?


Oh boy, the grammar police. :nono2:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Let's play nice and not insult each other, everyone is here for the same things, to help or to get help. Yes it's frustrating when things are not running smoothly but give it time and try the suggestions.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea when a fix will come out (before Oct. I hope)??


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BarkingGhost said:


> And here I thought it was just experiencing this issue. Actually, only the HR21-200 (not the HR21-100) is doing this and I am using the currently recommended external Thermaltake docking stations and Western Digital 2TB drive.
> 
> For no reason at all (that I can identify), the disk activity begins like wildfire, runs from 20 minutes to more than an hour (I give up and leave the room). During this time, nothing is recording (by chance, not condition) and yet getting the channel guide to come up, to scroll on screen's worth of channels, to change to the main menu or what recordings I have, will take 20 seconds to almost a minute.
> 
> ...


This might sound annoying, but bear with me. When you reboot the 21-200 with the TT docking station do you:

Unplug both the docking station and the HR, leaving the eSATA to eSATA jumper in place?

Do you plug in the TT first and give the HDD time to spin up?

Do you then plug in the HR?

You should have no problems if you follow these steps.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> My weekly reboots have continued to keep all 3 of my units quite normal in the response range as they have always been. I'm not posting this to say that anyone here is wrong, but just as another data point to consider as not everyone's units are behaving the same. I have an HR20, and 2 HR-22's. WHile the HR22's have never been as snappy as the HR20, mine have never been anywhere near the slowness claims I read about here.


I concur. All twelve of my HRs operate as they always have. I know no one wants to hear some us say, "We don't have those problems." but it is important to know that not all of us are having these problems.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Gene Steinberg said:


> I'm sorry, but after reading messages like this for years on boards, I have to wonder: Did any of you ever learn how to spell in school? And if not, why not use a browser with a built-in spell check feature? Something, anything. We all make mistakes from time to time in the rush to get things done, but people need to learn basic reading and writing skills if they are going to spend lots of time engaging in those activities online.
> 
> Sattelights indeed!
> 
> ...


You gotta have patience. Frustrated people make mistakes when typing. As long as you can figure out what the person meant, criticizing his grammar or misspelled words just adds to the frustration.

Rich


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

*All The reboots on my HR 22-100 did for me was to make two apps go away , they now don't show up in the app store on my tv but do show up & work on DTVs " My App " web site *


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

My HR22/100 has 25 seconds of white/grey when changing channels.
My HR20 and HR21 have only 5 seconds. Did the NVRAM thing on the HR22, still bad.
Did the RBR on the HR22 and time of white/grey screen dropped to 5 seconds.
Has been sluggish like this for weeks. I am networked, old school.


----------



## KsBillsFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Issue for our two receivers. One is a HR24/500 and the other is an older DVR.

The HR24/500 when changing channels goes black screen and stays that way for over 30 seconds. Sometimes it will pull the picture in; other times, I have to do a reset and that doesn't always work.

The older DVR is just slow changing channels, up to over 10 seconds.

The CSR first said it was signal issue. So they sent a tech out and he "had" to remove the dish from my house and put it on a pole in the ground. Said he couldn't fix the signal issue any other way. Pretty sure my signal is the same as it was before. I plan on looking at my older post on here from when I first got DTV and posted my levels.

Tonight they told me since it is not signal it is a known software issue. They refuse to replace either receiver. After I told the CSR that this the third time of calling in, and we confirmed signal, that scrolling effects were off and native mode was set correctly, she went to the software issue.

The part that gets me with the HR24/500 is they seem puzzled about the issue at first. They go through their steps and then fall back on the software issue.

Is anyone else having the black screen issue? If so, have you found a fix? And have you called DTV and what have they told you? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

KsBillsFan said:


> Issue for our two receivers. One is a HR24/500 and the other is an older DVR.
> 
> The HR24/500 when changing channels goes black screen and stays that way for over 30 seconds. Sometimes it will pull the picture in; other times, I have to do a reset and that doesn't always work.
> 
> ...


There does seem to be an issue that is currently affecting the responsiveness of the receivers, to include the HR24s for some people. As far as we know, DirecTV is aware of the issue and has possibly come up with a solution. Just be patient until the fix is pushed down to everyone.

- Merg


----------



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

KsBillsFan said:


> Issue for our two receivers. One is a HR24/500 and the other is an older DVR.
> 
> The HR24/500 when changing channels goes black screen and stays that way for over 30 seconds. Sometimes it will pull the picture in; other times, I have to do a reset and that doesn't always work.
> 
> ...


I am having the exact same problem since the last update and it is pissing me off. I have a separate post for this. I bought a HR24 just to try to get away from these sorts of problems and for what? I will not waste my time and patience on CSR's as they are a joke. Obviously DTV does not do enough thorough testing before sending out these updates!


----------



## jameskelly (Feb 16, 2008)

That worked! Thanx.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Tybee Bill said:


> Has been sluggish like this for weeks. I am networked, old school.


Same here. HR20-700s both of them are dogs: scrolling thru the guide, changing channels, flipping between channels, clicking on the info button, bring up the playlist. Basically anything you do has a delay associated with it.

It varies wildly... sometimes it will jump down in the guide pretty quickly but most times nothing happens, so I hit the button over and over and the light on the DVR blinks to confirm the button presses but the guide doesn't budge an inch! My wife is ready to throw the remote thru the TV if this continues. Did a reset last night on one of my DVRs, so I'll see it helped tonight, but I've always found these units to be sluggish. My brother has the newer DVRs (the smaller black ones) and they are blazing fast in comparison to my old silver boxes.

If DirecTV saw how fast an iPhone or iPad scrolls thru a music or photo library then might understand why people have so many problems with their slow-azz guide. I thought the DVR cached the program data anyway... if so why does it take so L O N G to scroll thru a channel list? I can understand a tiny delay in changing channels but scrolling thru a list of text data? It should be instantaneous!


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

Could be worse. There are still folks stuck with the old crawl channel guides. Miss your channel? Just wait 6 minutes for it to crawl around again.

This is a very annoying problem. CSR said reset then change to native and take off scrolling effects. Told them I had my DVRs set up the same way forever and they worked fine....just not now following the last update. They assured me this couldn't be the case. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The longer the period of no change, the longer it seems to take the channel to change.

I leave my receivers on and the first morning channel change is unbelievable minutes long.

Yes, yes, yes. All receivers have been reset.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have an HR22-100 which has been extremely slow. I get a black screen for 60 seconds between channel changes. Today when I pressed the Menu button, I got the fast forward screen. When I tried pressing the Menu a second time, I got a change to channel 66. I have reset the DVR, unplugged and with the button to no avail. My hard drive only has 20 percent used space. Something has definitely gone North at D*.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know if its a placebo effect but after I reset the receiver everything seems fine.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Maleman said:


> I don't know if its a placebo effect but after I reset the receiver everything seems fine.


A reset works temporarily. Unfortunately, all good things come to an end!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

There's a new version being pushed out, at least to HR21 and HR23 - 0x4a7. Perhaps this is a fix


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR22-100 was upgraded to 0x4a7 this morning. Big improvement. Response time to remote commands when channel changing and menu surfing are very fast! It's only been a couple of hours since the upgrade but the fix seems to be working. Hope it stays this way.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

My HR23 was also updated to 0x4a7 this morning. At first I couldn't believe how slow it was. Non-responsive to channels being entered, basically nothing was working right.

Then I did a RBR and now everything appears to be fine. I was probably one of the few that wasn't having problems to start with so I don't see any dramatic improvement. It may be a little faster with commands now, which is a good thing.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

Last night my HR22/100 updated to 0x4a7 and my HR20/700 got the 0x4aa. Both are switching with about a 3 second delay on black screen. Much better. No Red Button Reset required.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lgb0250 said:


> My HR23 was also updated to 0x4a7 this morning. At first I couldn't believe how slow it was. Non-responsive to channels being entered, basically nothing was working right.
> 
> Then I did a RBR and now everything appears to be fine. I was probably one of the few that wasn't having problems to start with so I don't see any dramatic improvement. It may be a little faster with commands now, which is a good thing.


At this moment there are only 226 posts on this thread. And not all of them are complaints. This is only a small sampling. I don't see these issues and I'd be willing to bet that the folks that do see them are in an unfortunate minority.

Rich


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> At this moment there are only 226 posts on this thread. And not all of them are complaints. This is only a small sampling. I don't see these issues and I'd be willing to bet that the folks that do see them are in an unfortunate minority.
> 
> Rich


I called D* yesterday about something else and they had a message before the menu to do a RBR. Not everyone knows about this site. It took me a couple of days to come here to check if there was a problem. I thought it was my remote so I changed the batteries. Then I did a RBR. When that didn't work, I came here to check. In my experience, D* does not push out a quick fix (I got 0x4a7 overnight too) or an outgoing message when called unless it is a big problem.

Count yourself lucky, as it was a PITA.


----------



## vicmeldrew (Aug 22, 2007)

KsBillsFan said:


> Issue for our two receivers. One is a HR24/500 and the other is an older DVR.
> 
> The HR24/500 when changing channels goes black screen and stays that way for over 30 seconds. Sometimes it will pull the picture in; other times, I have to do a reset and that doesn't always work.
> 
> ...


i am having this exact same problem with my hr 24-500 - this stuff never ends


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

My HR24-500 was taking "forever" to change channels. Got new software (4a8) last night and now channel changes are around 3 seconds.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

rich584 said:


> At this moment there are only 226 posts on this thread. And not all of them are complaints. This is only a small sampling. I don't see these issues and I'd be willing to bet that the folks that do see them are in an unfortunate minority.


If we are such a small minority why would DirecTV have made instructions on solving the problem a part of their phone system welcome heard by all callers?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jon J said:


> If we are such a small minority why would DirecTV have made instructions on solving the problem a part of their phone system welcome heard by all callers?


Good point, maybe we are in the minority....:lol:

In any event, I hope last night's downloads fixed everything.

Rich


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

My suspicion is that this was a wide-spread problem, and part of my reasoning is that it was fixed by a special software update. The high mucky-mucks at DirecTV have DVRs at home and I'd bet money that they had to put up with the slows, too. It cost DirecTV money to roll out a special update, one that was independent of the normal releases that are tested on an un-named forum with which many here are familiar.  An update will get that special attention when the boss' DVR, or even more embarrassingly, his wife's DVR, stops working right.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rich584 said:


> At this moment there are only 226 posts on this thread. And not all of them are complaints. This is only a small sampling. I don't see these issues and I'd be willing to bet that the folks that do see them are in an unfortunate minority.
> 
> Rich


Over 13,000 views on this thread .. While folks may not be posting, there is certainly interest in what is going on.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

There's also another major thread on this problem, plus many other smaller ones.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, after receiving 0X4A8 my HR24-500 is back to normal being Fast at Changing Channels. 

Obviously this has been a National Software Release Bug and now Directv has realized it and issued an Emergency Release Fix.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Both of my HR20-700s and HR20-100 got 0x4aa (again???) durring the night. All had rebooted and show the update with today's date. But I thought this was the last NR. Maybe just an internal tweek. We shall see.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> At this moment there are only 226 posts on this thread. And not all of them are complaints. This is only a small sampling. I don't see these issues and I'd be willing to bet that the folks that do see them are in an unfortunate minority.
> 
> Rich


If not for the recorded message on the help line and ongoing roll-back to a prior release, I would be inclined to agree.

I have an HR-24 that is fine after 2 weeks of the problem and an HR-22 that is still having the described issues of long channel change delays and being completely unrepsonsive to the remote control. It is obviously a very wide-spread problem.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the 4a8 last nite. Things are faster but still don't get apps and unable to VOD. Sez that I have no internet connections. Have restarted everything to no avail. (24-500).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

usnret said:


> Got the 4a8 last nite. Things are faster but still don't get apps and unable to VOD. Sez that I have no internet connections. Have restarted everything to no avail. (24-500).


Apps and VOD are clearly not working due to the lack of Internet connection. Try going into network setup and reconnecting .. Hopefully you'll have an error code there if it fails. You can look here for what those codes mean:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167420

Best case, it will reconnect and things will start working.


----------



## bobfrapples (Jul 7, 2011)

So my HR24 got the 0x4a8 update last night also. Channel changes are more of less normal again, but it's still hicking up/freezing if I try to rewind or to watch recorded material. System test from the menu checked out fine although I haven't tried running a SMART test or anything.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

"Obviously, a major malfunction"

What kind of malfunction, we may never know. DirecTV has had, over the years, several incidences (some of them still on-going, re: audio and video glitches of various types), but this was obviously one of a failure of vetting the s/w before release. 

We really don't even know if that s/w is done 'in house', been contracted out, or been fully 'out-sourced' to where the entire process through release is the domain of an unknown firm, of unknown origins. What we do know is that the CEO of DirecTV is one of the highest paid executives in America, right up their with the Oil and Telecommunication boys, something to keep in mind.

The 'after-action' report would prove interesting reading. We can conclude, however, that it will be held in the super-secret DirecTV vaults until the end of known time.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Since there has been a claim that a lack of a post means no problems:

I have had the excruciatingly slow channel change for weeks. I rebooted, cleared the RAM, still slow. AS of last night, still slow, with the black screen before each change.

I didn't post because people said it was being worked on.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I got my Software Download this morning at 3:30 A.M. so maybe you will have it on your DVR when you get home.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Over 13,000 views on this thread .. While folks may not be posting, there is certainly interest in what is going on.


Yeah, but you'd think more people would have replied to it, wouldn't you? I'm not having any problems, are you? I did get the NRs last night. That alone makes me think it was more widespread than I first thought.

Rich


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

See my post at http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10907832&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> See my post at http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10907832&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


Right. Blame the customer for using the product as it was designed to be used.

You have a great future in what passes these days for 'public relations'.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

1948GG said:


> Right. Blame the customer for using the product as it was designed to be used.
> 
> You have a great future in what passes these days for 'public relations'.


It reads to me like he was just related some useful information. I didn't see anything that blamed the user.

Lets discuss the topic and not each other please.

Mike


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> See my post at http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10907832&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


This makes no sense:



> A reboot will clear the effects of the faulty data (it has on my two DVRs). Receiving the new software version will have the same effect.


If rebooting would fix it (which many had tried repeatedly to no avail) then there would be no need for an update. DirecTV has the ability to reboot the receivers remotely whenever they want.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Both HRs running 0x4cc & still slow , will i get 0x4aa or is that a step back ?? restart did not change anything & still missing two of my apps .


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ub1934 said:


> Both HRs running 0x4cc & still slow , will i get 0x4aa ?? restart did not change anything & still missing two of my apps .


No. 4cc is a higher number than 4aa. You can check this website: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?list, and see what you would get if you were to force a download of the software.

If the number listed for your model is LOWER than the number currently installed, you have to manually force it to download the lower number, however, be advised that doing so, could adversely affect your recordings and settings (like erase them). It is best to just let DirecTv do the work for you, or join the cutting edge group, and report your issues per the instructions you agree to when joining.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 19, 2010)

Same problem on my 2 DVR HR22-100. One of mine Without changing channels just frooze up completely. Can rewind tv or saved programs on dvr hardrive, but all live tv ceased. 

Now Changing channels is just gray screen with only banner showing. Couldn't even get to satellite signal in setup. Like the receiver part of the box just died. 

Rebooted it worked for like 90min then frooze again. Called D* and they were only aware of the slow channel changing glitch, not the freezing up. What a cluster____!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Same problem on my 2 DVR HR22-100. One of mine Without changing channels just frooze up completely. Can rewind tv or saved programs on dvr hardrive, but all live tv ceased.
> 
> Now Changing channels is just gray screen with only banner showing. Couldn't even get to satellite signal in setup. Like the receiver part of the box just died.
> 
> Rebooted it worked for like 90min then frooze again. Called D* and they were only aware of the slow channel changing glitch, not the freezing up. What a cluster____!


One possibe cause of freezing is a potentially bad hard drive. Have you run any diagnostics on your hard drive?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Doug - tried to reconnect and sez unable to and gave me a 301 code. Checked the list and couldn't find 301. Do you happen to know what it means?
Tks


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow!! I thought the reset a day or so ago cured the issues BUT its back and its horrible!!! The guide etc is unbelievabley slow...I think worse than before the reset....which was bad enough to begin with. ((

what the hech happened?


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

The software update seemed to fix my DVR, its much faster... still slow compared to how I think a modern UI should work. Just for kicks the other day when it was stupid-slow I timed a channel change: 8 seconds!


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Back to flogging the expired equine...

My two HR20s along with my HR21 and HR22 have all received software updates and rebooted in the last two days.

Just performed a channel change on the HR22 in the office and it took 18 seconds. A few minutes ago it took almost 30 seconds to begin playback of the HDNET recording I had made of the Atlantis launch on the HR21. Haven't tried either of the HR20s.

Same old same old.


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

More feedback in an attempt to help.
My HR20-100 received the new SW update and I rebooted.
Initially things were worse. Couldn't even get the front panel buttons to work. Just watching a single channel with no recording and the screen frequently pixalated. 

After about 20 minutes things improved, but are still much slower than normally slow, meaning much worse than normal.

In my case this "fix" did not help.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

If you rebooted it within half an hour after the software download, you told the DVR to dump the Guide data. It's re-downloading that now but it can take up to 24 hours for that all to happen. Your DVR will be slow until then.


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is my observation:
2 weeks ago I was having speed issues to the point that I could no longer change channels and the unit was completely unresponsive. I RBR the unit and it came back up to its typical sluggishness. A few days later I had the same problem except that it wasn't completely unresponsive. I did RBR again and it seemed to be faster than it had ever been. Was happy for that until this morning. This morning the unit was extremely slow to change channels and bring up the guide, BUT NOT to bring up the menu and go through those pages. So I came back here to see what was going on. Found out that my unit as well had been updated. It was in the middle of recording so I didn't RBR yet. After the recording had ended I noticed it had gone back to being very responsive. All menus and pages including the guide are working well. My worry is that while recording, the unit will not be responsive. I am not going to RBR and will be recording later on. I will check on the responsiveness then and report back.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Are those of you still experiencing slowness using the standby function? 
According to a post here putting into standby is what's triggering it. Try avoiding using standby, it doesn't save power anyway.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

hiker said:


> Are those of you still experiencing slowness using the standby function?


No. Never. It accomplishes nothing except to turn off two little blue lights.


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

hiker said:


> Are those of you still experiencing slowness using the standby function?


No. I am not.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought I should follow up and after a new firmware 0x4a7, my receiver seems to be back where it was before all this kerfuffle.


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

SuperZ06 said:


> Here is my observation:
> 2 weeks ago I was having speed issues to the point that I could no longer change channels and the unit was completely unresponsive. I RBR the unit and it came back up to its typical sluggishness. A few days later I had the same problem except that it wasn't completely unresponsive. I did RBR again and it seemed to be faster than it had ever been. Was happy for that until this morning. This morning the unit was extremely slow to change channels and bring up the guide, BUT NOT to bring up the menu and go through those pages. So I came back here to see what was going on. Found out that my unit as well had been updated. It was in the middle of recording so I didn't RBR yet. After the recording had ended I noticed it had gone back to being very responsive. All menus and pages including the guide are working well. My worry is that while recording, the unit will not be responsive. I am not going to RBR and will be recording later on. I will check on the responsiveness then and report back.


Here is the latest. My unit has gone back to being extremely slow to change channels and bring up the guide (approx 45-50 seconds). I am not recording anything. As before though, to get into the menu and go through those pages is very fast. In my observation the slowness is only in the guide and channel changing. All other pages work fine. I am RBRing now and will report back.


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

Per earlier question, I rebooted more than 12 hours after the software download, and I don't even know how to use standby.

From what I have read, I wouldn't use it if I knew how. So unless it is happening automagically, I don't use it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Standby= Turn it off using the power button on the remote or the front panel...Tivo's never had a power button, but you could go into the menus and put them in standby mode.

More menu restarts and fewer RBR's may also help....I never RBR my DVR's unless I cant get into the menus....its like hitting the reset button on your pc if it has one, not good for the drives at all...that is why it is behind the door and not out in place sight.


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

SuperZ06 said:


> Here is the latest. My unit has gone back to being extremely slow to change channels and bring up the guide (approx 45-50 seconds). I am not recording anything. As before though, to get into the menu and go through those pages is very fast. In my observation the slowness is only in the guide and channel changing. All other pages work fine. I am RBRing now and will report back.


After RBR all is normal again. We'll see in a few hours.


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been doing the menu restarts since I read about them earlier in this thread.

First time I did one from the menu things got better for a while, but the track record after that has not been as favorable.

Currently I do one now just before I sit down to watch. Actually about 20 - 30 minutes before.


----------



## mikeyx (Aug 23, 2006)

I haven't had problems with my four DVR's in years, this last two weeks has been painful. We have gone to watching blu-rays now. TV is unwatchable, time to call DirecTV to ask for credit until a fix is found for their software.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

I finally broke down and called in and they are going to send a tech out to have a look. What broke the camel's back was while watching a baseball game the DVR rebooted twice within a half an hour. I am to the point of dumping the DVR and just go with a HD receiver or change providers, its research time.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Just this morning again everything is painfully slow. 20 seconds for the guide to come up, 5 or 6 seconds for channel changes. When scrolling through the guide if I can get the next channel highlighted it takes almost 10 seconds for the info banner to update to the new channel from the info that was shown for the previous one. I'm assuming the receiver, HR 21-700, is doing something else at this time that is tying it up for some reason because this comes and goes. It's never fast but at these time times I occasionally think about dumping this whole thing and just watching my local channels off the air. It reminds me of when I was using dial up for my internet connection years ago, I'd probably dump my computer if that's all I had available.

I can't be sure but it seems like this has occurred frequently on Sunday mornings, other times as well, but Sunday mornings seem to be the most consistent so again I'm guessing the device is going through some kind of software routine at these times. Whatever the reason this is extremely annoying. Annoying enough that if I had Fios available I'd seriously look at it. I use Comcast for internet and phone and really have no interest in their tv service but if this continues or gets worse I might be tempted. It's sad to think that my first experience with DirecTv was in 2001 with an Ultimate Tv dvr that was never this bad. I'm used to dvrs being slower than just changing channels on your tv or non dvr box but this is ridiculous.


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

The Merg said:


> There does seem to be an issue that is currently affecting the responsiveness of the receivers, to include the HR24s for some people. As far as we know, DirecTV is aware of the issue and has possibly come up with a solution. *Just be patient until the fix is pushed down to everyone*.
> 
> - Merg


They use to say America was two pay checks away from anarchy. But I always said we were two days away when not being able to change channels faster than once per 30-seconds.

Suggesting to folks to be patient for not being able to use what they paid for is like asking someone to buy that hamburger and not eat it.


----------



## TiredTeck (Sep 4, 2007)

My HR22-100 (0x4a7 [email protected]:30am) was back to being slow this morning (Sunday) until I finally got the channel to change. 

It was on all night so it was never in "stand-by mode".


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, mine too. Just the first channel change was very slow.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

So that I fully understand, are ya'll saying it is better NOT to turn the power off at night on the HD DVR's? Is that "standby mode?"


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TiredTeck said:


> My HR22-100 (0x4a7 [email protected]:30am) was back to being slow this morning (Sunday) until I finally got the channel to change.
> 
> *It was on all night* so it was never in "stand-by mode".


HR On and Active or On and Inactive?

I would shut off my LCD at night, but leave my HR on. In the morning, turning on the LCD and then selecting a channel can best be describe as highly frustrating. The worst was about a 20 minute delay.

I now shut both the LCD & HR off at night. And now in the morning, turning both on and selecting a channel is a lot better, but still slightly sluggish. But not enough to drive me nuts.


----------



## TiredTeck (Sep 4, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> HR On and Active or On and Inactive?


On and Active. Ran all night long.


----------



## SkippyJasper (Nov 19, 2007)

My $0.02.

HR20-100 - older unit that works well before and after the latest software activities. It's resonably quick and recordings are OK.

HR21-100 - much different story. The latest software has fixed some of the slowness, but it doesn't record well (pixilation and hesitation). I used to be able to pause, go do something, and unpause effortlessly. Now when I press pause there is a 10-15 second delay before it pauses. Upon return to watching it takes 30 seconds to begin and then it plays OK for a short while followed by hestitating/pixliation - quite frustrating.
If I use it to watch live TV and don't change the channel it's OK. Am thinking it's time to send this back and get a HD receiver (or maybe shop for a non-DTV HD receiver). I see that there is a cost to having an HD receiver as well, ugh.

I've run the diagnostics including the surface test on the hard drive - all reports OK. Doesn't seem to matter if I leave it on or use standby.

I've tried conversing with DTV using email, but their answer is that I need to take time to talk to them while I'm in front of the device. Poor customer service as far as I'm concerned. When I mentioned this inflexibility in an email the response was that they could send a tech at a cost to me (and of course I need to be present to have the pleasure of a tech visit)!

Any suggestions to making this work?

Skippy


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I turn all 3 of mine off every night, I menu restart them and clear the NVRAM cache every weekend, all three are running the same as they have for the last 18 months. 2 HR22's and 1 HR20, YMMV.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> I turn all 3 of mine off every night...


Do you mean you go into standby? Doesn't that just turn off the panel lights?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Do you mean you go into standby? Doesn't that just turn off the panel lights?


And outputs, but it may also let the receiver know it can start any housekeeping task/routine it may need to do since it isn't "on".


----------



## rsforkner (Dec 31, 2007)

It has been awhile since I have been around here but I will add my .02 cents worth.

For the past couple of months, at least, I have been ready to toss my HR-21. I have almost destroyed my remote trying to push the buttons harder but to no avail. Today I was in the channel guide and watching the clock. Just paging up and down in the guide the delay was consistently 15-20 seconds. By the time I figure out what I want to watch I am several minutes into the show.

This same delay takes place with almost ever function I try. I replaced the batteries a few days ago but got no joy. I've had computers act like this and always found some background program using up 100% of the CPU time. I suspect the same thing is happening here. The only time I don't recall seeing the problem is when watching a recorded program. When watching live it doesn't seem to matter if I am recording or not.

I have always suspected a problem with an update and so have been waiting for a new one to fix it but it doesn't sound like that has happened. I'll admit I did not read all of the this thread but I did read several dozen pages and it appears that DTV is ignoring the issue. Something is definitely amiss.

And I believe that is all I have to say about that, for now.

Bob


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Agreed - I haven't posted for a while, but the last couple of months my HR21 has been painfully slow. The only way I was able to change channels was by first hitting the guide button, waiting for the guide to come up, then I could enter a channel number and select it from the guide. This method showed me a black screen for 35+ seconds, but it at least changed the channel. It was impossible any other way.
I was excited for the new NR to be downloaded, hoping it would fix the problem. The first day after I got the download, it seemed like there was no change. After 2-3 days, though, my receiver is much speedier, back to how it was several months ago. Hopefully this gives comfort to some people just getting the new NR, and hopefully your receiver recovers like mine did. 

Starchy


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

After an NR Download the CPU spends alot of time Indexing/Sorting the Guide Data which takes up alot of CPU resources and that usually takes about 24 to 36 hours and then after that the CPU it not tied up so you see Faster Responsiveness so give it a couple of days and if that doesn't do it you need to get a Replacement DVR.


----------



## SkippyJasper (Nov 19, 2007)

SkippyJasper said:


> My $0.02.
> 
> HR20-100 - older unit that works well before and after the latest software activities. It's resonably quick and recordings are OK.
> 
> ...


Small relevation!

Changed setup on the HR21 to avoid HD channels and things seem better (except the picture of course). For me the problem seems to be the HD channels. The HR20 is working fine, so I'm inclined to think my basic sat/swm setup is OK.

Any thoughts?

Skippy


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

SuperZ06 said:


> After RBR all is normal again. We'll see in a few hours.


Over 48 hours now and all seems ok. Recording two shows now. Paging through the guide, checking info, and watching recorded programing all work well. 
Will report back if something changes.


----------



## rsforkner (Dec 31, 2007)

richierich said:


> After an NR Download the CPU spends alot of time Indexing/Sorting the Guide Data which takes up alot of CPU resources and that usually takes about 24 to 36 hours and then after that the CPU it not tied up so you see Faster Responsiveness so give it a couple of days and if that doesn't do it you need to get a Replacement DVR.


Just checked the version...
HR21/700, Software 0x4a7, Date 7/6, Time 3:28a

So it's been 4 days and still the problem persists. It may work great for a few hours and then it slows down such that it's almost unusable. That may last for a couple of hours or more and then it works OK again.

As for a replacement DVR; ain't going to happen. I may have to revisit my local cable company. This summer's storms (and it's still early) may cause that to happen anyway. I am missing way too many shows.

Bob


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know if it's slowness so much as some parts of the UI just isn't working.

Consistently, I can go to My List but once there, I can't go up and down on the recordings. I can't pause or rewind live shows.

But I can bring up the Quick Tune only with the following sequence:
1. Hit Menu
2. Down arrow all the way to Parental, Fav's & Setup, hit Select
3. Down arrow to System Setup (then down arrow doesn't work similar to when I'm in My List).
4. Exit

Then Up arrow to bring up the Quick Tune list.

I also have 0x4a7, Thu 7/7, 2:41a.

It was all fine until Sunday eve, PST.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

I think it is time for dtv to recognize the fact that their programming team is not up to the task. This degredation in performance is probably due to spaghetti code that they can't patch around and now some background task is locking up the cpu.

Today's paper ran a story about the high prices that programmers are getting and I wouldn't be surprised if the real facts are that the dtv skilled programmers who build the spaghetti pile have bailed for greener pastures and now some newbies are trying to figure it out and are lost.

The latest download got buggy within hours of installation. Who need this--- plenty of other options available. 

rant over and out.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

It was still not working this morning so I power cycled and now it's working.

Why doesn't D* give it up and get Tivo?

Isn't the HR2x design based on some Murdoch company that designs the Sky receivers?

Now that News Corp no longer owns D*, why is D* still tied to this crappy design?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wxguy said:


> I think it is time for dtv to recognize the fact that their programming team is not up to the task. This degredation in performance is probably due to spaghetti code that they can't patch around and now some background task is locking up the cpu.
> 
> Today's paper ran a story about the high prices that programmers are getting and I wouldn't be surprised if the real facts are that the dtv skilled programmers who build the spaghetti pile have bailed for greener pastures and now some newbies are trying to figure it out and are lost.
> 
> ...


That ties into something I've always wondered about. My car is a computer on wheels and I have no problems with it. If something goes wrong mechanically it always tells me and even seems to yell at me if I ignore it. GM, and especially the Cadillac folks must employ the best programmers they can find. Can it be more difficult to program a $500 DVR than a $55,000 car?

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The Hr2x is not based on the NDS designs. Of course this opens up another whole line of complaint... who is going to be the first to say they should have stayed with NDS?


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

For a very small time there, D* had the dvr’s working fairly well. But alas . . . they have found another way of screwing up this dvr. Lets install a bunch of code for enhancements that the user will never use – and with each enhancement he won’t use he gets another 10% slower response time. Maybe the next few version “upgrades” will stop it completely and I can finally brick this box.


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

rsforkner said:


> It has been awhile since I have been around here but I will add my .02 cents worth.
> 
> For the past couple of months, at least, I have been ready to toss my HR-21. I have almost destroyed my remote trying to push the buttons harder but to no avail. Today I was in the channel guide and watching the clock. Just paging up and down in the guide the delay was consistently 15-20 seconds. By the time I figure out what I want to watch I am several minutes into the show.
> 
> ...


Ditto..I could have written this post!

Thought the new s/w download fixed it originally, but now slow guide, slow searches, & really slow 'To Do List' navigation, etc. But less black screen times...most of my mangd records start 10+ seconds late, losing some program start introduction portions.

Looks like D* did a band aid and is waiting til the new GUI to complete the fix...(I hope!!)


----------



## jimkofla (Jun 1, 2009)

I've had a problem others described as "general lethargy" since the May national release. The release of 7/6-7 hasn't helped the issues. 

I have two HR23-700's, and one HR24-500. Regular resets are a part of my regular regimen for these machines since May, because they seemed to resolve the first problem to occur with this release, a total failure of playback function.

Slow execution of remote control commands is the general problem. A second attempt at the same command, and a third attempt to clear a menu, change channels, etc. only compounds the issue, leading to either a complete freeze requiring manual reboot, or long (4-5 minute) delays after which command #1 is finally executed.

Problems seem to begin when:

1) first channel change after turning on the DVR;
2) paging down through the program guide;
3) anything involving the search function;
4) any menu which uses a video insert in the upper right corner.

No problems seem to affect the audio only channels. It's the video which seems to get stuck in the memory buffer where the current remote commands are stored.

While I only use the national release, I am a member of Cutting Edge and note that the recently downloaded test releases are also causing reports of these same problems.

Is DirecTV aware of these problems? I don't know and I'm not sure how to report them.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

This is really ridiculous. This morning for an hour or so everything was working as expected then it seemed as if the thing locked up. I could have gone and made a cup of coffee in the time it took a channel change to occur. Every other function was just as slow. Obviously there is some software function occurring at these times but come on! Get rid of these things or just give up the dvr business. Bring back Ultimate Tv. Are these issues showing up on the non dvr boxes?


----------



## vicmeldrew (Aug 22, 2007)

jimkofla said:


> I've had a problem others described as "general lethargy" since the May national release. The release of 7/6-7 hasn't helped the issues.
> 
> I have two HR23-700's, and one HR24-500. Regular resets are a part of my regular regimen for these machines since May, because they seemed to resolve the first problem to occur with this release, a total failure of playback function.
> 
> ...


got these same problems for the first time on my HR23-700 this morning - it was not usable for nearly 30 minutes. Gave up and did a system restart and went off to work. This has GOT to stop - when they do fix it lock the rocket scientists up and let us have a functioning machine.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

For those who may think that this isn't costing DirecTV customers, I was talking to a neighbor in my cul-de-sac this evening (we're having trouble with the garbage pick-up, Waste Management of course) but one of the guys that work for him (aeronautical engineer) at Boeing got fed up with DirecTV last week and tossed the entire rig out of his house, after getting DISH to install in a couple of days. 

Like me, he has DirecTV and is at wit's end with these continuing problems. Another couple of weeks of this and he'll be gone.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

My HR22-100 has always been slow it seems. Sometimes I press a button and nothing happens for 10-15 seconds. Other times it freezes up completely. Any tricks to speed it up? I'm on a very limited budget and I don't have an extra $200 lying around for a new DVR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> My HR22-100 has always been slow it seems. Sometimes I press a button and nothing happens for 10-15 seconds. Other times it freezes up completely. Any tricks to speed it up? I'm on a very limited budget and I don't have an extra $200 lying around for a new DVR.


Not the best DVR D* has made, unfortunately.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> My HR22-100 has always been slow it seems. Sometimes I press a button and nothing happens for 10-15 seconds. Other times it freezes up completely. Any tricks to speed it up? I'm on a very limited budget and I don't have an extra $200 lying around for a new DVR.


Aside from the current issue .. you will see improvements later this year.


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Aside from the current issue .. you will see improvements later this year.


Sorry Doug, I have to ask - If they can't keep the production version of the system operating at even reasonalble preformance levels how can we have any confidence they will or even if they know how to improve the performance at some future date?

I mean the prioirites need to be - 1. Don't make things worse. 2. Ensure current customer have a reasonable level of performance 3. Make it better in the future.

They have missed on 1 and 2 and we should believe in 3?

How do we know their future improvements won't make it worse for many while improving it for some?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm confused, is it a software problem or is my DVR too old?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I'm confused, is it a software problem or *is my DVR too old*?


I doubt it's because your DVR is too old, because I'm not having the problem with my HR20-700s, which are 4½+ years old.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Aside from the current issue .. you will see improvements later this year.


So they have different coders writing the improved firmware? I hope so.

I have completely lost faith in those that have come up with the recent debacles.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 28, 2007)

My HR23-700 has become painfully slow over the last few months. It seems even worse after the 0x4a7 software upgrade. The program guide, for example, sometimes will not work at all. Everything seems to work fine after a reboot but it now seems to need a reboot every day!

I have checked all the settings, tried a new remote, and run system tests which always come out OK. CPU temperature usually runs around 118-120 degrees F. after it has been on for a while. 

Is this the same issue others are having due to software problems? or do I need a new DVR?

I am reluctant to ask for a new DVR because I have some programs I would like to keep, but if it will help I'll try to talk them out of an HR24.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

tumbleweed said:


> My HR23-700 has become painfully slow over the last few months. It seems even worse after the 0x4a7 software upgrade. The program guide, for example, sometimes will not work at all. Everything seems to work fine after a reboot but it now seems to need a reboot every day!
> 
> I have checked all the settings, tried a new remote, and run system tests which always come out OK. CPU temperature usually runs around 118-120 degrees F. after it has been on for a while.
> 
> ...


The DVRs are acting like they been infected with malware that occasionally hogs the DVR processor and drastically slowdown its regular software.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I'm confused, is it a software problem or is my DVR too old?


Just my opinion, but we could have done quite well without the whole 21 series of DVRs, which includes the 22s and the 23.

I've lost track of how many 24s I've had since they were introduced.

Rich


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I'm confused, is it a software problem or is my DVR too old?





peano said:


> So they have different coders writing the improved firmware? I hope so.
> 
> I have completely lost faith in those that have come up with the recent debacles.


In over 40 years of working in the electronics industry, mostly telecommunications transmission, that the bottom level of the hot place is filled to the brim with 'programmers'.

This current debacle shows no real sign of getting fixed (although a temporary band-aid was done a few days ago to mediocre effect), and I doubt we'll see any further work on recovering what got hammered in the foreseeable future, if ever.

I could regale everyone with stories of when I was working in Silicon Valley (1998-2001) and watching top tier companies firing US workers in mass and replacing them with H1B foreigners at 1/5th the cost (illegal according the the H1B program, BTW), housing a half-dozen of them (mostly Indians) in one bedroom apartments and supplied with bus tokens or corporate van pool vehicles to get back and forth to work. And the quality of work was about equal to their living conditions and pay, but the companies didn't care, the executives all got their bonuses.

I don't think anybody here is 'close enough' to the action at DirecTV HQ or perhaps whomever they are outsourcing their s/w development to. But since the 'Supremes' have made class-action suits impossible to do in this country anymore, it's going to take a huge number of folks to drop the service to get a response.

And with the majority of folks on 2yr commitments, that's simply not going to happen in enough numbers to shake their trees.

Prediction: Everybody is going to be sitting here at least two months from now putting up with exactly the same problems, if not worse. Guaranteed.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

1948GG said:


> Prediction: Everybody is going to be sitting here at least two months from now putting up with exactly the same problems, if not worse. Guaranteed.


So what do we get with that guarantee if you're wrong?

Look, I know DIRECTV is working on the problem that you guys are seeing .. I don't know anything beyond that, though. If it's a problem with the Guide data (and it might be), then you won't even need a new download for things to start getting better. If it's a problem with the software (and it might be), then it will of course require a new download to get it fixed.

Hopefully the solution is fast so that the recovery is as fast as possible. Until then, there's not much to do it seems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

1948GG said:


> In over 40 years of working in the electronics industry, mostly telecommunications transmission, that the bottom level of the hot place is filled to the brim with 'programmers'.
> 
> This current debacle shows no real sign of getting fixed (although a temporary band-aid was done a few days ago to mediocre effect), and I doubt we'll see any further work on recovering what got hammered in the foreseeable future, if ever.
> 
> ...


Not sure is this would be "some or most", but I'm not having the problem now, so I have to doubt this would be "everyone".


----------



## bobfrapples (Jul 7, 2011)

Whoa, my HR24 got much worse this evening when I got home. It's worse than even before the 7/7 download. It took the DVR over a minute to turn on when I got home, and I can't change channels, pull up the guide, watch playback, etc. Even SD content which worked for me until today was not working. 

I unplugged everything an hour ago and will load it back up in a bit. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Must be something serious wrong eh? I thought the latest update cured the loooooooooong delays in the guide etc but I am wrong. It seems to be okay for a day or so then I have to reboot. This is continual pattern.

Any idea when the estimated time of fix is?


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> So what do we get with that guarantee if you're wrong?


IF they were interested in actually removing the problem, then simply going back to the previous s/w load would be the solution. However, since they didn't, then there is a 'hidden agenda' that nobody here is going to either know or figure out, a goal of some type that is unknown and unseen. It may have, as as been hinted out in other threads, have something to do with the schedule data stream, and if so, we may be seeing an 'effect' of one group of programmers not talking to another group of programmers, but that perhaps the second group is doing something perceived (by management) to be more important than turning every DVR in the system into slugs.



veryoldschool said:


> Not sure is this would be "some or most", but I'm not having the problem now, so I have to doubt this would be "everyone".


And as we have discussed before (with the audio and video skips and jumps), just about everyone who says 'I never see/hear it' is amazed once it's pointed out to them. It probably is perhaps simply that you've gotten so used to sluggish performance (own a HR22/23?) that another layer of hesitancy is hard to 'see'.

I've mentioned this before, but I live in a cul-de-sac where every home except two has DirecTV, and everyone knows I know some of the tricks and things (and was the first with HD when I moved in, with a phase3 dish in 2003). Our garbage 'service' somehow 'skipped' our street this Monday, which resulted in a fair number of them standing outside their driveways both Monday and Tuesday (the 'guide' tells us to leave it out for the next day pickup if missed), but of course they didn't come. But it gave me a chance to say 'hi' to folks. and Tuesday my next door neighbor rabbed me and asked 'what the H*LL is going on with DirecTV?!".

The garbage folks finally showed up today. When the truck was pulling down the street, not only myself but three other neighbors ran out to confront the driver, who of course knew nothing, but when they saw I was there, all three started up with 'What the H*LL is going on with DirecTV?!'

Now, I know my little cul-de-sac is perhaps not a statistically variable enough slice of customers, but it is a pretty interesting neighborhood, where everyone got into satellite dishes because the original cable company in town stopped it's wires about 3-4 blocks away (circa 1973 or so), then AT&T Broadband was so pathetic both in channels and quality (around 1986-2001) when they ran things, that folks kept their dishes (out of 10 homes half had C-Band still in place either on their roofs or in their yards, but using DirecTV when I moved in, all old Ku round dishes). The others had already torn the BUD's out.

That, and the fact we are surrounded by 'planned' communities that still have dish bans in their deed covenants, which the current state Atty. General (R) enforces. I used to live there, I 'hid' my dishes behind fences and got away with it for 3 years, then found this street.

So I think we have a fairly diverse population, that knows their electronics and systems, most have had much more complex things in the past, and are about to come unglued.

But as I said at the top, it's a very good possibility that it wasn't fixed right away because of something else they're doing. What, you're guess is as good as mine.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 28, 2007)

I have discovered a "work around" that clears the NV-RAM without a reboot. I have used it twice and it works fine on my HR23 and I understand it also works on other versions as well. I did a search of this site and did not see any mention of it so I don't know if it has been posted here or not. I got it from a different site called the "What's Best Forum".

I usually don't try stuff like this from strange (to me) forums but I was getting desperate so I tried this and, as I said, it worked a lot better than rebooting the DVR all the time.

I did not loose any data or programs whatever and everything started working fine again, just like after a reboot but a lot quicker.

Here it is, use at your own risk:

1. Tune the DVR to channel 1 and wait for the channel to come up.

2. Push, Red Red Blue Blue Yellow Green

3. You will see a verification in the lower left of the screen that says the NV/FLASH RAM has been cleared.

Now everything should be OK for a while, hope it works for you too.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tumbleweed said:


> I have discovered a "work around" that clears the NV-RAM without a reboot. I have used it twice and it works fine on my HR23 and I understand it also works on other versions as well. I did a search of this site and did not see any mention of it so I don't know if it has been posted here or not. I got it from a different site called the "What's Best Forum".
> 
> I usually don't try stuff like this from strange (to me) forums but I was getting desperate so I tried this and, as I said, it worked a lot better than rebooting the DVR all the time.
> 
> ...


Where did you learn this?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Where did you learn this?


It's been posted here quite a few times.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2793986&highlight=clear+nvram#post2793986
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184693

This is the earliest I can find.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2383502&highlight=clear+nvram#post2383502

Mike


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mike Bertelson said:


> It's been posted here quite a few times.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2793986&highlight=clear+nvram#post2793986
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184693
> ...


Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

tumbleweed said:


> I have discovered a "work around" that clears the NV-RAM without a reboot. I have used it twice and it works fine on my HR23 and I understand it also works on other versions as well. I did a search of this site and did not see any mention of it so I don't know if it has been posted here or not. I got it from a different site called the "What's Best Forum".
> 
> I usually don't try stuff like this from strange (to me) forums but I was getting desperate so I tried this and, as I said, it worked a lot better than rebooting the DVR all the time.
> 
> ...


IIRC you're supposed to reset the receiver after you the the "NVRAM/Flash is cleared".

At least that's the last step in the procedure as it was originally posted here (Link).

Mike


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Where did you learn this?


I got the information by doing a Google search which led me to a web site called "What's Best Forum". I did do a search of this site and didn't find anything so I posted it in case someone else might find it useful also.

If I had known it was already here as Mike B. posted I would simply have referenced that post.

OK thanks Mike, I didn't do the reset after I cleared the RAM and saw no problems. I'll keep doing it without the reset and post any problems that occur. If it turns out we need a reset afterward it would not be such a good work around.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tumbleweed said:


> I got the information by doing a Google search which led me to a web site called "What's Best Forum". I did do a search of this site and didn't find anything so I posted it in case someone else might find it useful also.
> 
> If I had known it was already here as Mike B. posted I would simply have referenced that post.


Appears to be a interesting site. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

tumbleweed said:


> I got the information by doing a Google search which led me to a web site called "What's Best Forum". I did do a search of this site and didn't find anything so I posted it in case someone else might find it useful also.
> 
> If I had known it was already here as Mike B. posted I would simply have referenced that post.
> 
> OK thanks Mike, I didn't do the reset after I cleared the RAM and saw no problems. I'll keep doing it without the reset and post any problems that occur. If it turns out we need a reset afterward it would not be such a good work around.


Interesting. I wonder if the reset is necessary. It would make the procedure a whole lot faster if you didn't have to the reset.

I'll have to check on that.

Mike


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

1948GG said:


> IF they were interested in actually removing the problem, then simply going back to the previous s/w load would be the solution. However, since they didn't, then there is a 'hidden agenda' that nobody here is going to either know or figure out, a goal of some type that is unknown and unseen. It may have, as as been hinted out in other threads, have something to do with the schedule data stream, and if so, we may be seeing an 'effect' of one group of programmers not talking to another group of programmers, but that perhaps the second group is doing something perceived (by management) to be more important than turning every DVR in the system into slugs.


It has also been noted in several threads that this issue did not show up until weeks after the previous NR was completed. That is a big factor in the theory that it is related to a change in the guide data stream. IF this is the case, then it is very likely that the previous NR would experience the same issues.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Any of you with ‘inside’ information know if DirecTV is making any personnel changes because of any of this? You’d think that major stock holders/officers/directors etc would be looking for changes to improve DirecTV’s not-so-great track record with the HR series in general. No doubt at least someone in upper management is experiencing the current trouble.

Lucky for me my HR24s have been mostly running normally but one of my HR22s is hardly usable. If all I had was the HR22 I’d have switched providers after years of trouble.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I got 4a7 a week ago on my HR21-200 and initial improvement was negligible. Six days ago I did a double RBR to flush the guide. For the past 4 days the box has been stable and responds to commands as fast or faster than it did prior to the 4a6 update. I'm happy with its current performance.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> It has also been noted in several threads that this issue did not show up until weeks after the previous NR was completed. That is a big factor in the theory that it is related to a change in the guide data stream. IF this is the case, then it is very likely that the previous NR would experience the same issues.


IF it's a case of two programming 'teams' are at loggerheads ('the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing' syndrome). So yes, if the data stream isn't changed back to the original 'format' or whatever, then it's possible that reverting to the previous firmware might not do a thing 'good'.

This then would be precisely the kind of mess companies get themselves into, and resulted in me taking home a very nice paycheck after I was called in (as an outside consultant) too many times in my career over the years to knock some heads together. As I've noted several times in the past here and elsewhere, DirecTV seems to be completely against this, thinking that if left to their own 'devices', their 'teams' will figure out a solution 'eventually'.

That's why I say *don't hold your breath* and that any actual solution is way, way, off in the future, if any. It's in the hands of the DirecTV bureaucrats.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Daily update: my HR21 spent 23 seconds on a black screen on my first channel change today. It now seems to have settled in to between 8 and 10 seconds to change channels.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

1948GG said:


> And as we have discussed before (with the audio and video skips and jumps), just about everyone who says 'I never see/hear it' is amazed once it's pointed out to them. It probably is perhaps simply that you've gotten so used to sluggish performance (own a HR22/23?) that another layer of hesitancy is hard to 'see'.


Guess you haven't read my posts here. While I'm not questioning that some are having problems, I've repeatedly tested/found all of mine take about 5-6 sec to change channels, but this is also with them having native on and all resolutions selected. All other functions [guide/menus, etc.] haven't taken this long, so there is no "you've gotten so used to sluggish performance" here.
After reading the post after my last about an HR24 having problems, I checked my DVRs again, as they'd been off for a few days.

The closest thing I saw was from my HR20, where it took longer than normal for the guide to come up after pressing the button. I was able to change channels fine during this wait, but repeated guide "requests" weren't reacting. Once it did come up, everything was working fine.

I next checked my HR24, but had no issues what so ever with it.

I just checked these two again and still they don't show these problems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the reset is necessary. It would make the procedure a whole lot faster if you didn't have to the reset.
> 
> I'll have to check on that.
> 
> Mike


I don't reboot after clearing the NVRAM, so I don't think it's a needed step, as if it's going to help [sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't], it seems that rebooting has no effect. I do think I have tried with & without rebooting.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A bit of perspective. I just spent five days in a home with Comcast's Motorola DVRs. Initially I was pretty impressed because the channel changes seemed instantaneous. I'll admit that when you have multiple satellites and a buffering situation, there has to be some lag. 

My enthusiasm waned as soon as I got to the HD Tier. Unlike DIRECTV, Comcast puts all their HD channels in the same range, instead of pairing them with their SD counterparts. The HD channel changes were the same speed as the ones on my HR24. So much for the perceived value of a wired connection.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> Any of you with 'inside' information know if DirecTV is making any personnel changes because of any of this? You'd think that major stock holders/officers/directors etc would be looking for changes to improve DirecTV's not-so-great track record with the HR series in general. No doubt at least someone in upper management is experiencing the current trouble.


I have a conspiracy theory about this. I spent almost 40 years in the semiconductor industry and I never ran into a group of engineers or programmers who would deliberately release poor hardware or software. 4a6 was released in late May and there were immediate complaints about its performance. I'm sure that D* was immediately aware of this yet they waited until early July before releasing new software. In the past they have quickly fixed bad releases and have gone so far as to remotely restart affected receivers. Why did D* drag their heels this time?

My answer: D* is committed to providing targeted advertising, a program that will bring in big bucks. The May release and subsequent guide and performance issues is somehow related to their experiments with this, and they chose to take heat for a while in order to get this program running.

That's just my opinion. YMMV


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1948GG said:


> IF they were interested in actually removing the problem, then simply going back to the previous s/w load would be the solution. However, since they didn't, then there is a 'hidden agenda' that nobody here is going to either know or figure out, a goal of some type that is unknown and unseen. It may have, as as been hinted out in other threads, have something to do with the schedule data stream, and if so, we may be seeing an 'effect' of one group of programmers not talking to another group of programmers, but that perhaps the second group is doing something perceived (by management) to be more important than turning every DVR in the system into slugs.
> 
> And as we have discussed before (with the audio and video skips and jumps), just about everyone who says 'I never see/hear it' is amazed once it's pointed out to them. It probably is perhaps simply that you've gotten so used to sluggish performance (own a HR22/23?) that another layer of hesitancy is hard to 'see'.
> 
> ...


Well, I've got twelve HRs, eight 20-700s, three 24s and a 21-200 and none of them have exhibited the problems I've been reading about on this thread. And I'm very conscious of their performances. I've owned an 22-100 (there is another model, a 22-200) and one 23. Both lasted a week. I've bought my own 20-700s except for three and own one 24-500, and I've made a point of not owning any of the 21 series, which the 22s and 23 are part of.

I wouldn't think of questioning *VOS's* comments, I trust him and I know he knows how the HRs are supposed to work.

I'm also sure that Doug has an "in" with D* and has a pretty good feel for what they are trying to do.

Personally, I think they are trying to do too much too fast and I agree that they, obviously, have groups that don't talk to each other and that causes many problems.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A bit of perspective. I just spent five days in a home with Comcast's Motorola DVRs. Initially I was pretty impressed because the channel changes seemed instantaneous. I'll admit that when you have multiple satellites and a buffering situation, there has to be some lag.
> 
> My enthusiasm waned as soon as I got to the HD Tier. Unlike DIRECTV, Comcast puts all their HD channels in the same range, instead of pairing them with their SD counterparts. The HD channel changes were the same speed as the ones on my HR24. So much for the perceived value of a wired connection.


Too bad you can't try a Cablevision DVR, in fact, it's too bad everyone on this forum can't try one. What a hunk of junk! I know folks that work for Cablevision and they're actually proud of their DVRs!

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

1948GG said:


> IF they were interested in actually removing the problem, then simply going back to the previous s/w load would be the solution. However, since they didn't, then there is a 'hidden agenda' that nobody here is going to either know or figure out, a goal of some type that is unknown and unseen. It may have, as as been hinted out in other threads, have something to do with the schedule data stream, and if so, we may be seeing an 'effect' of one group of programmers not talking to another group of programmers, but that perhaps the second group is doing something perceived (by management) to be more important than turning every DVR in the system into slugs.


"Hidden Agenda?" What would that be .. DIRECTV is purposefully making things go slower in an effort to make customers leave?

Having been in the CE area for a long time .. "going back to a previous s/w version" is NOT a good idea, especially recently. You'll have to visit the CE area to see why.

I can assure you that DIRECTV wants this problem solved as much as you do. If they could snap their fingers to make it work, they would have already done so, but the process is a bit more complicated.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

1948GG said:


> And as we have discussed before (with the audio and video skips and jumps), just about everyone who says 'I never see/hear it' is amazed once it's pointed out to them. It probably is perhaps simply that you've gotten so used to sluggish performance (own a HR22/23?) that another layer of hesitancy is hard to 'see'.


Well .. I don't see this particular problem, but I did have a significant issue with the HR24s on this NR related to MRV. After a few weeks (yes weeks) of helping DIRECTV by reporting the issue, they integrated it into the most recent update which was more a hot fix than anything else. So, I've seen my fair share of issues as well.

The most likely reason I don't see this "slow" issue is that it seems to be very much geared toward channel changes. Since I change channels so infrequently (almost everything is from my playlist), I probably wouldn't even notice a 20-second change vs. a 2-second change. So "in my world" it doesn't happen. I don't watch Live TV at all unless it's Football or Basketball season.

Folks that "surf" a lot will see the problem in a more glaring way and have reported it here. DIRECTV has seen the reports and is working on a solution.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Any of you with 'inside' information know if DirecTV is making any personnel changes because of any of this? You'd think that major stock holders/officers/directors etc would be looking for changes to improve DirecTV's not-so-great track record with the HR series in general. No doubt at least someone in upper management is experiencing the current trouble.


Really?!

I haven't been told, nor have I asked (nor would either of those ever happen for any reason) .. BUT .. what makes you think it was one person, what makes you think firing someone would even solve the problem?

DIRECTV is a big company .. Clearly something got through the QA cycle that should have been caught, yes? But what that ultimately means is that the QA cycle needs more tests added to it.

I'm sure there were no personnel changes as a result of the slow DVRs.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

oldengineer said:


> I have a conspiracy theory about this. I spent almost 40 years in the semiconductor industry and I never ran into a group of engineers or programmers who would deliberately release poor hardware or software. 4a6 was released in late May and there were immediate complaints about its performance. I'm sure that D* was immediately aware of this yet they waited until early July before releasing new software. In the past they have quickly fixed bad releases and have gone so far as to remotely restart affected receivers. Why did D* drag their heels this time?


How do you know DIRECTV was immediately aware? I'm not sure a pattern was established .. In the previous cases (there were two as I recall), the "bad release" was 100% non-firmware related. Additionally, in each case, every DVR was affected, meaning 100% complete outage. That is a showstopper. Waiting 20 seconds to change a channel sucks, and needs to be fixed, but it still works even though it is totally frustrating.

I will say that after I realized the huge uptick in reports, I reached out to my contacts at DIRECTV .. very quickly, they reacted and are now working toward a solution. It is my belief (although they don't tell me these sorts of things) that this particular item is a very high priority at this point. So I will say again that DIRECTV is aware of the problem and they are working towards a solution.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> The most likely reason I don't see this "slow" issue is that it seems to be very much geared toward channel changes. Since I change channels so infrequently (almost everything is from my playlist), I probably wouldn't even notice a 20-second change vs. a 2-second change. So "in my world" it doesn't happen. I don't watch Live TV at all unless it's Football or Basketball season.
> 
> Folks that "surf" a lot will see the problem in a more glaring way and have reported it here. DIRECTV has seen the reports and is working on a solution.


"For grins" I wanted to see if HDMI and component had any difference with my Sony XBR. I started with OTA to see how long the TV takes and used a 1080 and 480 [sub channels], which took 1-2 secs cycling between the two. "My timer" is me merely counting: one thousand, two thousand... The TV always have video & sound by "two".
Next, I changed over to my H25 [native on, all resolutions selected], which has both HDMI & component, and repeated changing between 1080i & 480i, using the "prev" button.
Component took the count of 2 and HDMI took 4.

"Now I wonder" if those that are staring at blank screens with their channel changes are having HDMI handshake issues that they wouldn't have with component? :shrug:


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

I wondered too if HDMI could have anything to do with this problem. All 6 of my HR20's use component and I have not tried HDMI. All are working normally.

I did have the slow channel changing problem a couple of weeks ago and a reboot helped. Now since 0x4aa all are ok.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Now I wonder" if those that are staring at blank screens with their channel changes are having HDMI handshake issues that they wouldn't have with component? :shrug:


Anything is possible .. HDMI issues have happened a fair amount since many older sets don't necessarily work the way they are supposed to work.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

All the DVR's except the HR24 are just complete garbage. Amazing they still install older models, I hate my HR22 compare to the HR24. If I ever have to get them replaced I'm refusing anything except an HR24. I don't wanna hear the trolls saying I shouldn't do that, I don't care and you guys can keep your crappy DVR's. Charging people $200 to install something that crappy is outrageous.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Anything is possible .. HDMI issues have happened a fair amount since many older sets don't necessarily work the way they are supposed to work.


I think my analog may be showing lol as I was a bit surprised that component to my TV took the same time as the TV itself to change channels, and HDMI was about twice as long.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> All the DVR's except the HR24 are just complete garbage. Amazing they still install older models, I hate my HR22 compare to the HR24. If I ever have to get them replaced I'm refusing anything except an HR24. I don't wanna hear the trolls saying I shouldn't do that, I don't care and you guys can keep your crappy DVR's. Charging people $200 to install something that crappy is outrageous.


The HD UI will improve that concern greatly, but it's not due before October.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> All the DVR's except the HR24 are just complete garbage.


You're sure welcome to your opinion. I'm still using my [almost 5 year old] HR20-700s and my HR1-200 was only slightly slower than them. Remote inputs needed to be about ½ sec slower, so yes the 21-23 are slower than the 20s.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sim-X said:


> All the DVR's except the HR24 are just complete garbage. .....


Not true in my opinion.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I have created a new thread regarding this issue with a potential fix. Please continue the discussion in the new thread linked here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194910


----------

